# Youtube: PewDiePie und andere YouTuber lehnen Nintendo-Pläne ab



## Matthias Dammes (30. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Youtube: PewDiePie und andere YouTuber lehnen Nintendo-Pläne ab* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Youtube: PewDiePie und andere YouTuber lehnen Nintendo-Pläne ab


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2015)

Der Zentralrat der Nintendo Youtuber ist empört ^^


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

wie überraschend.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2015)

Man merkt auch wer Ahnung von der Materie hat bzw. wie viel die Person von LPs hält wenn sieht ob er der dummen Idee zustimmt oder nicht
Aber hey, vielleicht sollten die Leute auch einfach mal Geld für die Werbung verlangen die die machen

Oder auch einfach die Werbeeinnahmen der Magazine Websiten behalten die über deren Spiele berichten


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Aber hey, vielleicht sollten die Leute auch einfach mal Geld für die Werbung verlangen die die machen



schwer möglich, wenn sie keiner darum gebeten hat.


----------



## belakor602 (30. Januar 2015)

Schießen sich selbst in den Fuß. Als YT würde ich Nintendo einfach fortan ignorieren, gibt genug Spiele die man spielen kann. Wenn keiner auf YT mehr Nintendo Spiele spielt, sinken die Absatzzahlen auch bestimmt.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Wenn keiner auf YT mehr Nintendo Spiele spielt, sinken die Absatzzahlen auch bestimmt.



tja, das ist halt eine reine durch nichts belegte vermutung.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> tja, das ist halt eine reine durch nichts belegte vermutung.



ich behaupte einfach einmal das krasse Gegenteil und untermauer das mit den Div. Indieerfolgen, nebst dem das manche Spiele auch nicht zu unrecht als Pewdiebait bezeichnet werden


----------



## Batze (30. Januar 2015)

Wo wären denn die ganzen Youtubber, wenn die Firmen die Spiele für so etwas einfach sperren würden. 
Arbeitslos wären sie dann und müssten ihr Geld woanders verdienen.

Also ich habe mir noch nie ein Spiel gekauft, weil es da Leute gibt die ihre rein persönlichen Spielerlebnisse zu vermitteln versuchen um damit Geld zu verdienen.
Diese ganzen Youtubber sollen mal von ihrem Hohen Roß runterkommen.
Zusatz Infos zu einem Game sind ja ganz ok, aber was bilden die sich denn teilweise denn ein?


----------



## Blundrealer (30. Januar 2015)

und auch Boogie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5cEU51PbTw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich behaupte einfach einmal das krasse Gegenteil und untermauer das mit den Div. Indieerfolgen, nebst dem das manche Spiele auch nicht zu unrecht als Pewdiebait bezeichnet werden



wie ich schon in einem anderen thread geschrieben habe: bei indies sieht die sache natürlich anders aus. für die steht nämlich kein marketing-budget in höhe xxx zur verfügung. für ein spiel, das keiner kennt, ist natürlich jede publicity willkommen.

ich bezweifele (!) aber, dass es auch nur den geringsten einfluss auf die verkaufszahlen des, sagen wir nächsten zelda hat, wenn irgendein lets player das ding durchspielt und bei youtube einstellt.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2015)

dann streiche Zelda und nimm Bayonetta 2, das Leuten zeigt dass die WiiU keine Kinderkonsole ist
oder zeige den Leuten wie komplex ein Spiel ist das man für einen billigen Plattformer gehalten hat und die Leute kaufen sich überhaupt mal die Konsole die die Genies in der Werbung als Zusatzhardware für die Wii verkauft haben


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> dann streiche Zelda und nimm Bayonetta 2, das Leuten zeigt dass die WiiU keine Kinderkonsole ist
> oder zeige den Leuten wie komplex ein Spiel ist das man für einen billigen Plattformer gehalten hat und die Leute kaufen sich überhaupt mal die Konsole die die Genies in der Werbung als Zusatzhardware für die Wii verkauft haben



noch mal: ich weiß nicht, ob es da einen positiven (oder vielleicht auch negativen?) einfluss auf die verkäufe gibt.
genauso wenig wie wir anderen hier vermutlich auch. 
falls ja ists natürlich ultradämlich von nintendo. gar keine frage. 

anderes beispiel:
alle welt vermutet ja offenbar auch, dass demos einen positiven einfluss hätten. einer studie zufolge (die man sicher irgendwo im netz findet) ist genau das gegenteil der fall. wie glaubwürdig die ist, weiß ich wiederum nicht.


----------



## Flexx7000 (30. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wo wären denn die ganzen Youtubber, wenn die Firmen die Spiele für so etwas einfach sperren würden.
> Arbeitslos wären sie dann und müssten ihr Geld woanders verdienen.
> 
> Also ich habe mir noch nie ein Spiel gekauft, weil es da Leute gibt die ihre rein persönlichen Spielerlebnisse zu vermitteln versuchen um damit Geld zu verdienen.
> ...



Also ich hab mir schon einige Spiele auf Grund von Let's Plays gekauft.
Ganz einfach weil man auf einmal Spiele sieht die man gar nicht kannte oder solche wo man sich vorher gesagt hat: "das Spiel brauch ich mir gar nicht erst anschauen" und dann stellt man fest, das ist ja doch ganz cool


----------



## Batze (30. Januar 2015)

Flexx7000 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir schon einige Spiele auf Grund von Let's Plays gekauft.
> Ganz einfach weil man auf einmal Spiele sieht die man gar nicht kannte oder solche wo man sich vorher gesagt hat: "das Spiel brauch ich mir gar nicht erst anschauen" und dann stellt man fest, das ist ja doch ganz cool



Das mag gerne sein, ist aber bestimmt nicht die >Regel. Oder?


----------



## Orzhov (30. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wo wären denn die ganzen Youtubber, wenn die Firmen die Spiele für so etwas einfach sperren würden.
> Arbeitslos wären sie dann und müssten ihr Geld woanders verdienen.
> 
> Also ich habe mir noch nie ein Spiel gekauft, weil es da Leute gibt die ihre rein persönlichen Spielerlebnisse zu vermitteln versuchen um damit Geld zu verdienen.
> ...



Wenn du den Parasiten erzählst sie seien Parasiten werden sie sich empören.


----------



## belakor602 (30. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wo wären denn die ganzen Youtubber, wenn die Firmen die Spiele für so etwas einfach sperren würden.
> Arbeitslos wären sie dann und müssten ihr Geld woanders verdienen.
> 
> Also ich habe mir noch nie ein Spiel gekauft, weil es da Leute gibt die ihre rein persönlichen Spielerlebnisse zu vermitteln versuchen um damit Geld zu verdienen.
> ...



Wo wären die PcGames wenn man ihnen Spiele sperren würde? Youtube ist genau das selbe, bloß im Video-format.
Entgegen was manche glaube brauchen Lets Players nicht nur einfach ein Spiel starten und aufnehmen was sie machen, sie müssen wissen wie man Leute an der Stange hält. Ihr Beruf ist mehr mit dem eines Komödianten vergleichbar, sie unterhalten die Audienz. Dann gibts noch ne Stange anderer Youtuber die nicht einfach nur Spiele spielen und aufnehmen sondern Montagen oder ähnliches machen. Da geht ein Haufen Videoarbeit rein. Und dann gibts noch die Reviewer, die ich sehr schätze. Denn nichts schlägt Kritik + gleichzeitig Videomaterial das genau den Kritikpunkt verdeutlicht.
Soviel Ignoranz im Jahr 2015 habe ich echt nicht erwartet. Youtuber ist genauso ein selbstständiger Job wie jeder andere, und auch mit genug "harter" Arbeit verbunden.


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das mag gerne sein, ist aber bestimmt nicht die >Regel. Oder?



das du eine Minderheit für das Gegenteil hälst und nicht sonderlich gut mit Argumenten kannst ist aber auch nichts neues


----------



## AC3 (30. Januar 2015)

> Diese ganzen Youtubber sollen mal von ihrem Hohen Roß runterkommen.



muahahah!
jemand mit 35 mio follower soll von seinem roß runterkommen - ich lach mich schlapp.
pewdiepie hat bislang an die 15 mio € mit seinen lets plays bzw. reviews verdient.

du bist ein typischer fall von "kleingartenkönig".
erzählst sicherlich auch dem eu-rat was zu tun ist in deiner freizeit.

lächerlich solche leute.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. Januar 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wenn du den Parasiten erzählst sie seien Parasiten werden sie sich empören.



Diese überzeugende Argumentationsreihe wird eigentlich nur noch von deinem Avatar getoppt. Oder gehört das zusammen?


BTW: Aus eigener Erfahrung: Die letzten Spiele hab ich mir, mit Ausnahme von Dragon Age, samt und sonders aufgrund von Let's Plays gekauft. Dazu zählen sehr häufig Indietitel wie Crawl, Isaac, Neo Scavenger, Project Zomboid aber auch Vollpreisspiele, wie FIFA 15, AC Unity und sogar Watchdogs hat mein Geld bekommen, weil ich ein frühes Let's Play gesehen habe. Nein kein Werbeeffekt. Stimmt, die Millionen teuren Werbekampagnen a la GTA 5 oder dergleichen beeinflussen mich viiiiel mehr. Ich habe mir bewusst aufgrund einer Werbekampagne nur ein Spiel gekauft. Das war Neverwinter Nights 2. Da hab ich ein paar coole Artwork Anzeigen gesehen und die haben mich mitgenommen. Aber ansonsten ausschließlich aus Testberichten informiert oder über die DVD Videos der PC Games. Warum denkt ihr Argumentationswunder eigentlich, warum diese Formate auch bei PC Zeitschriften mal sehr beliebt waren? Sicher nicht, weil sich die keiner angeschaut hat. Hier von Parasiten zu reden ist echt.... echt... boa. Mir fallen viele Worte ein, aber mindestens 2 drittel würden einen Forenbann bewirken. Lachhaft.


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (30. Januar 2015)

Der Typ da oben sagt mir nichts muss man den kennen


----------



## Riesenhummel (30. Januar 2015)

Das ist die Gier die aus den youtubern spricht. Gier regiert die Welt.


----------



## Gandalf1107 (30. Januar 2015)

Keiner zwingt den Lappen, irgendwelche Videos auf Youtube einzustellen, oder?


----------



## chips7 (30. Januar 2015)

Ob es jetzt dämlich ist von Nintendo, so "viel" zu verlangen oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. Es ist noch immer das Recht eines privaten Unternehmens, selber zu entscheiden, was ihm am besten tut. Aber dass sich gerade die best Verdienenden auf Youtube am meisten aufregen und sich nicht mal anständig ausdrücken können, zeugt nicht von viel Anstand und Respekt. Ich geh auch nicht in einen (bitte hier einen beliebigen, überteuerten Kleiderdesigner einsetzen) Laden und sag den Angestellten "Fickt euch mit euren Preisen!". Entweder es gibt Leute die das kaufen oder der Laden geht pleite. So einfach ist das.



belakor602 schrieb:


> Wo wären die PcGames wenn man ihnen Spiele  sperren würde? Youtube ist genau das selbe, bloß im  Video-format.


Nein, ist es nicht. Das Eine ist eine journalistische Zeitschrift, mit Redaktion und gewissen Regeln was Beurteilung von Spielen angeht. Nennen sich Kriterien. Das Andere ist jemand, der einfach seine persönliche Meinung raus posaunt und es in den Himmel lobt, wenn es ihm gefällt oder er genug Geld dafür bekommt, egal ob es auch negative Punkte gibt oder nicht.


----------



## Riesenhummel (30. Januar 2015)

Ich hab noch nie ein Spiel wegen eines less plays gekauft. Wenn ich ein lets play schaue dan brauch ich mir das Spiel nicht mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie ein Spiel wegen eines less plays gekauft. Wenn ich ein lets play schaue dan brauch ich mir das Spiel nicht mehr zu kaufen.


Vom Schauen allein bekommt man aber kein echtes Spielgefühl.
Ich persönlich lese zunächst Tests. Fällt mir ein interessanter Titel ins Auge, sehe ich mir auch gerne noch ein Paar Gameplay-Videos an, um mir einen Eindruck der "Live-Action" machen zu können. Bleibt mein Interesse bestehen, ist der geplante Kauf so gut wie sicher.


----------



## Phone (30. Januar 2015)

Er verdient doch genug....
wenn es nunmal Menschen gibt die anstatt selbst zu kaufen ein Let´s Play schauen von vorn bis hinten dann finde ich muss einer dafür zahlen.
Meistens bekommen die großen Youtuber die Spiele eh kostenlos zum Testen....
Klingt alles ziemlich gierig und keiner bedenkt das irgendwann keine oder nur noch wenige Spiele produziert werden wenn sie einfach keiner mehr kauft.


----------



## belakor602 (30. Januar 2015)

chips7 schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Das Eine ist eine journalistische Zeitschrift, mit Redaktion und gewissen Regeln was Beurteilung von Spielen angeht. Nennen sich Kriterien. Das Andere ist jemand, der einfach seine persönliche Meinung raus posaunt und es in den Himmel lobt, wenn es ihm gefällt oder er genug Geld dafür bekommt, egal ob es auch negative Punkte gibt oder nicht.



 

Selten so gut gelacht. Jegliche Standards oder Kriterien die "journalistische Zeitschriften" haben sind selbstauferlegt. Genauso können sich Ytuber selbst Kriterien und Standards auferlegen und die meißten erfolgreicheren Ytuber haben sie auch. Und genauso wie es käufliche Ytuber gibt, gibt es auch käufliche Zeitschriften. Und genauso wie es schlechte Ytuber gibt, gibt es auch Schundzeitschriften. Es besteht null Unterschied. Und mir gehts gar nicht so sehr um die LPs, schau ich selber nicht, ist mir zu öde. Aber wenn ich denke VaatiVidja für seine ausgezeichneten Lore-Videos zu DS2 zahlen müsste, wo teilweise extrem viel Eigenarbeit, Recherech im Spiel und Vidoschnitt drinsteckt, wenn das Spiel von Nintendo wäre kommt mir das kotzen. 

Und übrigens es sind nicht nur 40%. Es gehen erst mal so um die 50% an Google. Was übrig bleibt gehen oft nochmal 25% an die "Ytuber-Gemeinschafte" wie Machinima. Dann erst geht das Geld an die Ytuber selbst. Und davon will Nintendo nochmal 40% haben. Nein die sollten mal nicht so gierig sein.
Auch solltet ihr bedenken dass nicht jeder PewDiePie ist. Der Mittelstands-Ytuber mit seine 20k Views pro Video wenn er Glück hat, verdient beiweiten nicht viel.


Außerdem wo geht das hin? Muss man bald VW zahlen wenn man ein Video dreht wo man einen VW fährt und oft im Video einen VW sieht?


----------



## Maddi20 (30. Januar 2015)

Richtig so, Pewdiepie, die beste reaktion die er bieten kann. Diese Frechheit von Nintendo gehört einfach nur bestraft


----------



## Orzhov (30. Januar 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Diese überzeugende Argumentationsreihe wird eigentlich nur noch von deinem Avatar getoppt. Oder gehört das zusammen?
> 
> 
> BTW: Aus eigener Erfahrung: Die letzten Spiele hab ich mir, mit Ausnahme von Dragon Age, samt und sonders aufgrund von Let's Plays gekauft. Dazu zählen sehr häufig Indietitel wie Crawl, Isaac, Neo Scavenger, Project Zomboid aber auch Vollpreisspiele, wie FIFA 15, AC Unity und sogar Watchdogs hat mein Geld bekommen, weil ich ein frühes Let's Play gesehen habe. Nein kein Werbeeffekt. Stimmt, die Millionen teuren Werbekampagnen a la GTA 5 oder dergleichen beeinflussen mich viiiiel mehr. Ich habe mir bewusst aufgrund einer Werbekampagne nur ein Spiel gekauft. Das war Neverwinter Nights 2. Da hab ich ein paar coole Artwork Anzeigen gesehen und die haben mich mitgenommen. Aber ansonsten ausschließlich aus Testberichten informiert oder über die DVD Videos der PC Games. Warum denkt ihr Argumentationswunder eigentlich, warum diese Formate auch bei PC Zeitschriften mal sehr beliebt waren? Sicher nicht, weil sich die keiner angeschaut hat. Hier von Parasiten zu reden ist echt.... echt... boa. Mir fallen viele Worte ein, aber mindestens 2 drittel würden einen Forenbann bewirken. Lachhaft.



Du scheinst mir aufgebracht zu sein. Möchtest du vielleicht ein warmes Getränk?


----------



## chips7 (30. Januar 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Jegliche Standards oder Kriterien die "journalistische Zeitschriften" haben sind selbstauferlegt. Genauso können sich Ytuber selbst Kriterien und Standards auferlegen und die meißten erfolgreicheren Ytuber haben sie auch. Und genauso wie es käufliche Ytuber gibt, gibt es auch käufliche Zeitschriften. Und genauso wie es schlechte Ytuber gibt, gibt es auch Schundzeitschriften. Es besteht null Unterschied.


Tja, wenn du so denkst, ist das dein Bier. Jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene Meinung. Nur ich werde einen Teufel tun und nem (grossen) einzelnen Youtuber, wenn er ein Spiel bewertet, mehr vertrauen als ner grossen Spielezeitschrift, die es schon Jahrzehnte gibt und die viele Mitarbeiter hat, die sich an nicht selber auferlegte Kriterien halten sollen.



belakor602 schrieb:


> Außerdem wo geht das hin? Muss man bald VW zahlen wenn man ein Video dreht wo man einen VW fährt und oft im Video einen VW sieht?


Ein Auto ist gar nicht dafür gedacht, es nur Privat, sprich ohne dass es andere sehen, zu nutzen. Da kenn ich mich zu wenig aus. Aber ich hatte Medienrecht. Und da ist es numal so, dass jegliche Software, Videos, Musik oder Bücher, nur dann öffentlich gezeigt und komerziell genutzt werden dürfen, wenn man dafür bezahlt und der geistige Eigentümer damit einverstanden ist. Ob sich Nintendo damit einen Gefallen tut, darüber kann man sich streiten. Aber es ist gesetzlich völlig legitim zu sagen, unter welchen Umständen Youtuber Nintendo Spiele auf Youtube veröffentlichen und damit Geld verdienen dürfen.


----------



## belakor602 (30. Januar 2015)

chips7 schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du so denkst, ist das dein Bier. Jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene Meinung. Nur ich werde einen Teufel tun und nem (grossen) einzelnen Youtuber, wenn er ein Spiel bewertet, mehr vertrauen als ner grossen Spielezeitschrift, die es schon Jahrzehnte gibt und die viele Mitarbeiter hat, die sich an nicht selber auferlegte Kriterien halten sollen.


Es geht ja nicht um Vertrauen. Ich schaue z.B sehr gerne den TotalBiscuit, und auch wenn er ein Spiel in den Himmel lobt heißt das noch lange nicht das ich es kaufe oder interessant finde. Die Sache mit einem YTuber ist dass man seine Persöhnlichkeit, seine Vorlieben, seinen Geschmack einfach viel besser kennt als bei einer Website wo es viele Mitarbeiter gibt. Es geht gar nicht um komplett objektive Reviews oder ähnlichen so etwas gibt es nicht. Es geht darum zu wissen was die Person mag die das Spiel bewertet, irgendwie seine Meinung dazu gibt, was oft auch in Lets Play der Fall ist, und dann selber zu wissen ob es was für einen ist oder nicht.

Und was die Standards angeht, bei Ytuber erlegt sich die Person die Standards selbst auf, oder oft auch das Netzwerk an dem sie teilhaben, z.B Machinima. Also eigentlich wieder das selbe Prinzip wie bei Journalisten, irgendeiner weiter oben in der Hierarchie legt die Standards fest und die sind zu folgen. Selbst auferlegt sind sie aber allemale. Ob jetzt vom Chef der Zeitschrift oder des Netzwerkes oder vom Journalisten oder Ytubern selbst.

Ich zumindest verlasse mich mehr auf Ytuber. Nicht weil die unbedingt achso toll sind, sondern weil ich weiß was ich vor mir habe.


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2015)

Es gibt einen Grund, warum Spiele - besonders AAA Spiele - ein Marketingbudget haben. Marketing kostet Geld. Aufmerksamkeit generieren kostet Geld. Wenn Youtuber Videos erstellen, dann kostet sie das auch Geld. Mindestens Zeit, in der sie keiner anderen Ertrag bringenden Arbeit nachgehen können. Zeit und Geld die die Spielehersteller einsparen. 

Wer sich die Zeit nimmt solche Videos zu erstellen, hat ein berechtigtes Interesse, seinen Zeit- und Arbeitsaufwand auch monetarisieren zu dürfen. Die Beziehung zwischen Spieleherstellern und Youtubern ist nicht die eines Parasiten, der sich an fremder Leute Arbeit fettfrisst. Es ist eher eine Symbiose. Beide profitieren. 

Natürlich könnte Nintendo sagen: ist uns doch egal, wir wollen die Aufmerksamkeit gar nicht, die ihr generiert. Aber das tut Nintendo ja gar nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, sie sagen immer wieder, sie wollen, dass Fans weiterhin Videos erstellen. Das Ganze erinnert mich ein wenig an das Leistungsschutzrecht für Presseverleger, die einerseits auf Google und Google News gelistet sein wollen um auffindbar zu sein und Besucher zugespielt bekommen, und andererseits von Google auch noch Geld dafür wollen, dafür dass sie ihnen diesen Dienst erweisen.


----------



## Celerex (31. Januar 2015)

Für mich sind Lets Play's bereits seit der Entstehung viel wichtiger, als jeder Test der Welt. Ich lese Spieletests gerne, allerdings nur um mich über Inhalte und Technik eines Spiels zu informieren. Der Rest ist schließlich komplett subjektives Empfinden des Autors und interessiert mich persönlich nicht. Bei einem Let's Play kann ich mir zumindest selbst ein Bild von einem Spiel machen, ohne dass mir jemand irgendwelche fadenscheinige Vor- und Nachteile offenbart. Dafür muss ich nicht das ganze Spiel gesehen haben, 30 Minuten reichen oft für den wichtigen ersten Eindruck aus. Ich finde, jeder Publisher darf sich die Finger dafür abschlecken, dass Leute ihre Spiele umsonst demonstrieren. Ich kenne einige Personen (mich mit eingeschlossen) die so manches Spiel nur gekauft haben, weil sie sich vorher ein Bild vom Spiel durch ein Let's Play gemacht haben. Natürlich kann ich deshalb nicht gleich darauf schließen, dass die Publisher/Entwickler wegen Let's Plays mehr Umsatz machen, aber wenn sagen wir über den Daumen gepeilt 50 namhafte Lets Player jeweils 10000 Leute dazu animieren, sich ein Spiel zu kaufen, dann ist das schon ziemlich lukrativ für umsonst. Die 10000 sind natürlich frei erfunden, wenn man aber bedenkt, dass die Videos vieler Youtuber über 500.000 mal gesehen werden, dann sind 2% davon noch äußerst großzügig geschätzt. 

Ich kann daher sehr gut verstehen, wenn sich Youtuber jetzt gegen das Creators Program aussprechen und Nintendo den Laufpass geben. Ich an deren Stelle würde definitiv kein Nintendo Spiel mehr "bewerben". Es gibt genug Spiele anderer Publisher/Entwickler, bei denen Youtuber keine Einbußen hinnehmen müssen. Eine solch perfide Geldgier seitens Nintendo sollte unter keinen Umständen unterstützt werden.


----------



## Maiernator (31. Januar 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> muahahah!
> jemand mit 35 mio follower soll von seinem roß runterkommen - ich lach mich schlapp.
> pewdiepie hat bislang an die 15 mio € mit seinen lets plays bzw. reviews verdient.
> 
> ...



Und das macht ihn zu einem besseren bzw höherwertigem Menschen? Steve Jobs hat das was Pewdiepie in seiner kompletten Karriere verdient hat, teilweise in einer Woche umgesetzt, war er dadurch Gott höchst persönlich?

Die Strategie von Nintendo ist wohl etwas unglücklich, obwohl man bedenken muss das Marketing von bekannten Produkten einen nur geringen höheren Umsatz schafft, denn Vorgängerprodukte haben die Nachfrage schon ziemlich ausgelotet und daran wird sich wenig ändern, wenn entweder der Preis ein anderer ist oder die Qualitätsunterschiede enorm groß(was bei Nintendo aber selten der Fall ist). Marketing ist nur bei neuen Produkten wirklich effektiv.

Nun ist Pewdiepie erfolgreich mit dem was er macht und es sei ihm auch gegönnt, aber dadurch kann er noch lange nicht die Entscheidung eines privaten Unternehmens zu deren eigenen Produkten in einem derartigen Ton verfassen, die Meinungsfreiheit hat auch ihre Grenzen und "Fick dich Nintendo" fällt unter diese Grenze. Keiner zwingt ihn Nintendospiele upzuloaden. 

Ein bisschen Respekt ist immer gut, denn die meisten Youtuber stecken viel Herzblut in das rein was sie machen, aber der Zufall spielt eine verdammt große Rolle in Bezug auf den Erfolg des jeweiligen "Künstler", das betrifft jede Berufssparte, ein bisschen Demut und Bescheidenheit steht jedem gut, egal wie viel Geld oder Follower er hat. Menschen überschätzen ihre Fähigkeiten in Bezug auf ihren persönlichen Erfolg maßlos.


----------



## Filben (31. Januar 2015)

Da hat Nintendo wohl einen Markt (für sich) entdeckt und will versuchen, was daraus zu machen. Es ist schon so, dass gerade die großen YouTube ordentlich Geld verdienen, in dem sie etwas zeigen, was andere kreiert haben. Nur dass das, was da kreiert wurde ja nichts, was schädlich ist. Wenn es keine Videos davon gäbe, dann sieht's halt keiner. Und keiner hat was davon. Nicht Nintendo, nicht der Uploader, nicht der Zuschauer. Zuschauen und selber spielen sind ja auch zwei groß unterschiedliche paar Schuhe. Bei Filmen ist das natürlich anders, aber die "sieht" man ja auch und es soll es über die legalen Kanäle tun. Aber man kann wohl kaum einen Zuschauer zwingen und sagen "sorry, wenn du was vom Spiel SEHEN willst, musst du es SPIELEN!". 

tldr: Shitstorm approved.


----------



## AC3 (31. Januar 2015)

> Nun ist Pewdiepie erfolgreich mit dem was er macht und es sei ihm auch  gegönnt, aber dadurch kann er noch lange nicht die Entscheidung eines  privaten Unternehmens zu deren eigenen Produkten in einem derartigen Ton  verfassen



der lässt nintendo fallen wie einen nassen sack und nimmt sich ein anderes spiel vor.
gibt mehr als genug spiele. viele lets player sind  sehr erfolgreich mit nur sehr wenigen titeln.
man muss keine 1000 spiele spielen!

wenn nintendo nicht will dann eben nicht. pewdiepie und viele andere größen der lets player haben darauf reagiert und nintendo aus der liste gestrichen. ganz einfach 

ps. großteil der fangemeinde schaut lets plays wegen dem "moderator" und nicht wegen dem spiel.
joe hostet zum beispiel auch mal brettspiele...


----------



## Holyangel (31. Januar 2015)

Warum sollte ich ein Videofilm komplett zeigen dürfen, nur weil ich daneben meinen Senf dazu gebe?
Ähnlich ist es mit den Spielen, man sieht das Spiel komplett.

Die Argumentation, warum ein LPer das nun nicht machen darf, weil er Zeit rein steckt ist ja wohl haltlos, es hat ihn ja keiner aufgefordert, diese Arbeit zu machen.
Und gerade, weil die LPer damit Geld verdiehnen, sind sie, meiner Meinung nach, schon mehr als in einer Grauzone.... solange die Hersteller es tolerieren, oder erlauben und ggfl kostenlose Software dafür bereit stellen, ist alles in Ordnung, nur ist das dann eine Erlaubnis und kein Recht...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. Januar 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Du scheinst mir aufgebracht zu sein. Möchtest du vielleicht ein warmes Getränk?



Bin ich und ja hätte ich gerne, Sheldon


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2015)

> "Fick dich Nintendo", so die eindeutige Reaktion von YouTube-Star PewDiePie auf die gestern von Nintendo vorgestellten Pläne ihres Creators Program.


Was er aber inzwischen entfernt hat - warum auch immer.

Der Rest des Blogtextes ist jedenfalls wesentlich gemäßigter.



Maiernator schrieb:


> Nun ist Pewdiepie erfolgreich mit dem was er macht und es sei ihm auch gegönnt, aber dadurch kann er noch lange nicht die Entscheidung eines privaten Unternehmens zu deren eigenen Produkten in einem derartigen Ton verfassen, die Meinungsfreiheit hat auch ihre Grenzen und "Fick dich Nintendo" fällt unter diese Grenze.


*Doch, kann er.* Meinungsfreiheit heißt ja auch, daß jedermann ungehindert in der Öffentlichkeit Merkel doof finden, den Papst als Nazi bezeichnen, Angst vor der Islamisierung d. A. haben oder eben jedem beliebigen Menschen ein "Fick dich!" hinterher rufen darf.

Die einzige Grenze der Meinungsfreiheit sollte meiner Meinung nach der Aufruf zu Straftaten sein (hoffe, ich hab jetzt nix Wesentliches vergessen ). Gesetzlich gibt es zusätzlich noch Beleidigungen und die Holocaustleugnung.


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich ein Videofilm komplett zeigen dürfen, nur weil ich daneben meinen Senf dazu gebe?
> Ähnlich ist es mit den Spielen, man sieht das Spiel komplett.



Gegenfrage: wenn du eine Brett- oder Tabletobspielesession aufnimmst, musst du dann auch den Hersteller um Erlaubnis fragen, bevor du das Video monetarisieren darfst? Immerhin sieht man das Spiel komplett...



Holyangel schrieb:


> Die Argumentation, warum ein LPer das nun nicht machen darf, weil er Zeit rein steckt ist ja wohl haltlos, es hat ihn ja keiner aufgefordert, diese Arbeit zu machen.
> Und gerade, weil die LPer damit Geld verdiehnen, sind sie, meiner Meinung nach, schon mehr als in einer Grauzone.... solange die Hersteller es tolerieren, oder erlauben und ggfl kostenlose Software dafür bereit stellen, ist alles in Ordnung, nur ist das dann eine Erlaubnis und kein Recht...



Es hat auch niemand Google darum gebeten, Webseiten auffindbar zu machen ...  und doch ist das heute zu einer Dienstleistung geworden, auf die wenige Webseitenbetreiber verzichten wollen. Es wird ja sogar SEO betrieben, um schön weit oben zu stehen. Nicht alles, wozu niemand gebeten worden ist, ist automatisch eine schlechte Sache.

Aber gut, gehen wir mal davon aus, dass Nintendo diese Videos nicht haben will. Dann könnten sie mittels ContentID einfach sämtliche Inhalte ihrer Spiele entfernen lassen. 
Tun sie aber nicht...
Das lässt nur den Rückschluss zu, dass Nintendo diese Videos und die kostenlose Aufmerksamkeit DOCH haben will. Den Menschen, die diese Arbeit machen, die Monetarisierung zuzugestehen, ist da nur fair. Ja, es ist eine rechtliche Grauzone und rein rechtlich ist Nintendo vollkommen im Recht. Aber man muss nicht zwingend alles machen, was man theoretisch machen darf. Manchmal kann man sich auch einfach mal fair und sozial verhalten - ganz besonders wenn es es einen keinen Pfifferling kostet und man sogar noch davon profitiert.


----------



## flumblum (31. Januar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: wenn du eine Brett- oder Tabletobspielesession aufnimmst, musst du dann auch den Hersteller um Erlaubnis fragen, bevor du das Video monetarisieren darfst? Immerhin sieht man das Spiel komplett...



Das passt aber nur bei Spielen ohne Story wie z.B. Smash Brothers oder Mario Kart. Ein Spiel mit Story ist schon eher mit einem Film zu vergleichen, bei dem der Reiz im neuen liegt.

Ich verstehe das gejammer einfach nicht. Jemand veröffentlicht ohne Erlaubnis Inhalte, verdient daran Geld, und regt sich dann auf, wenn das untersagt wird? Ganz schwach. Meiner Ansicht nach sind Lets Plays im gegensatz zu Computerspielen nicht auf eine reine Kaufberatung/Information gerichtet, sondern haben auch einen ganz eigenen Unterhaltungswert. Und wenn Teil dessen Urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material ist, muss man den Anbieter eben fragen und ggf. dafür entlohnen. Ich finde es gut, dass Nintendo sich da nicht von "Marketing" unter druck setzen lässt und seine eigenen Entscheidungen trifft. Und man wird ja mit 60% für den ach so großen Arbeitsaufwand ein Lets Play herzustellen entlohnt...


----------



## golani79 (31. Januar 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Schießen sich selbst in den Fuß. Als YT würde ich Nintendo einfach fortan ignorieren, gibt genug Spiele die man spielen kann.



Ändert nix daran, dass nintendo qualitativ hochwertige Spiele hat - und ich glaub nicht, dass sich die Leute, die eh nintendo zocken, großartig durch YT beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## MisterBlonde (31. Januar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: wenn du eine Brett- oder Tabletobspielesession aufnimmst, musst du dann auch den Hersteller um Erlaubnis fragen, bevor du das Video monetarisieren darfst? Immerhin sieht man das Spiel komplett...



Es gibt ganze Videospiele, die zum Großteil nur noch aus  Cutscenes (MGS, Max Payne 3, Sega CD-Spiele, FMV-Spiele)  bestehen und  so größtenteils umsonst "genutzt" werden können. Außerdem können ganze künstkerische Teile wie der Soundtrack durch Lets Plays bereits ungefiltert veröffentlicht werden. Bei einem Soundtrack geht es ja nur darum, ihn zu hören und dieser Teil wäre dann in Lets Plays bzw. Silent Walkthroughs schon erfüllt. Ein Brettspiel muss eigentlich  gespielt werden. Das bloße Zuschauen reicht nicht, um quasi das Produkt oder einen Teil davon zu  nutzen. (Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich wie die damaligen VHS-Brettspiele aus den 80ern z.B.) Davon abgesehen, besteht ein Videospiel sicherlich aus einem  größeren Wust an Lizenzen und Urheberrechten, die verletzt werden  können, weil i.d.R. viel mehr Leute daran beteiligt sind. Ein normales Brettspiel  besteht meist aus Illustrationen, Spielmaterial und einem oder mehreren Patenten.

Davon  abgesehen gibt es sicherlich die ein oder andere Firma, die sich auch  das Abfilmen und Monetarisieren der Brettspiele nicht gefallen lassen  würde. Es geht ja meist nicht unbedingt darum, was für uns Sinn macht,  sondern was rechtlich nunmal legitim ist.


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2015)

flumblum schrieb:


> Das passt aber nur bei Spielen ohne Story wie z.B. Smash Brothers oder Mario Kart. Ein Spiel mit Story ist schon eher mit einem Film zu vergleichen, bei dem der Reiz im neuen liegt.





MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Es gibt ganze Videospiele, die zum Großteil nur noch aus Cutscenes (MGS, Max Payne 3, Sega CD-Spiele, FMV-Spiele) bestehen und so größtenteils umsonst "genutzt" werden können.


Das heißt, bei Videospielen ohne Story würdet ihr zustimmen?

Und was ist dann mit Brettspielen, die eine extrem lineare Story erzählen? Schau dir mal Mice & Mystics an. Oder Legenden von Andor.



MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Außerdem können ganze künstkerische Teile wie der Soundtrack durch Lets Plays bereits ungefiltert veröffentlicht werden. Bei einem Soundtrack geht es ja nur darum, ihn zu hören und dieser Teil wäre dann in Lets Plays bzw. Silent Walkthroughs schon erfüllt.


Das lasse ich so nicht gelten. Da labert ja ein Kommentator drüber. Das erinert mich ein wenig an die Musikkassten-Radio-Aufnahmen Zeit, als die Moderatoren immer bewusst in den Anfang und das ENde der Musik reingequatscht haben, um die Radioaufnahme gegenüber der LP zu entwerten. 



flumblum schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das gejammer einfach nicht. Jemand veröffentlicht ohne Erlaubnis Inhalte, verdient daran Geld, und regt sich dann auf, wenn das untersagt wird? Ganz schwach. Meiner Ansicht nach sind Lets Plays im gegensatz zu Computerspielen nicht auf eine reine Kaufberatung/Information gerichtet, sondern haben auch einen ganz eigenen Unterhaltungswert. Und wenn Teil dessen Urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material ist, muss man den Anbieter eben fragen und ggf. dafür entlohnen. Ich finde es gut, dass Nintendo sich da nicht von "Marketing" unter druck setzen lässt und seine eigenen Entscheidungen trifft. Und man wird ja mit 60% für den ach so großen Arbeitsaufwand ein Lets Play herzustellen entlohnt...



Ich versteh' das Gejammere nicht. Da bekommt eine Firma Werbung und Aufmerksamkeit, muss dafür keinen Cent bezahlen sondern profitiert davon auch noch, und heult dann rum weil sie sich in ihrem Kontrollwahn gestört fühlen. Ja, rein vom gesetzlichen Standpunkt ist Nintendo absolut im Recht. Aber rein vom Gesetz her ist auch Ebenezer Scrooge aus Dickens' Weihnachtsgeschichte im Recht...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. Januar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ändert nix daran, dass nintendo qualitativ hochwertige Spiele hat - und ich glaub nicht, dass sich die Leute, die eh nintendo zocken, großartig durch YT beeinflussen lassen.



Erstaunlicherweise ist das schon geschehen, bei den ersten Auswüchsen von Nintendos Copyright Banwelle. Hab gerade echt keine Lust die Statistik rauszusuchen, aber Total Biscuit hat die auch in einem seiner Videos angesprochen, bei denen es um den Copyright Content geht.

Nebenbei scheint ihier das Missverständniss vieler vorzuherrschen, dass es darum geht dem Entwickler GAR NICHTS zu geben. Abgesehen von der Free publicity, die ja so groß ist, dass Indie Games vollständig auf Marketing verzichten können, wäre  ein geringerer Prozentsatz bestimmt fair. Aber 30-40 prozent von dem, was übrigbleibt wenn YT bereits 50 Prozent abgezogen hat (Was sie aus verschiedenen Gründen tun können, da sie sowohl Plattform, als auch Werbepartner zu Verfügung stellen) ist einfach lachhaft. Und auch wenn man es nicht glauben mag, aber mal abgesehen von Pewdiepie wird auch keiner der YTber wirklich reich dadurch. 
Und ja Nintendo ist rechtlich absolut im Recht, das bestreitet keiner, aber eine moralischer Nachgeschmnack bleibt da eben doch. Recht und Gerechtigkeit bzw Fariness sind halt niemals nie das Gleiche. Und da finde ich darf man sich durchaus drüber aufregen, ohne dass hier irgendwelche willkürliichen Blödsinnsvorstellungen als harte Fakten dargestellt werden.

PS: Da fällt mir ein, wie ist das, wenn ich etwas baue/male/künstlerisch entwerfe, ein Theaterstück schreibe, dass auf etwas aufbaut, was schon da ist, muss ich da jedes mal auch die Werkzeughersteller, Pinselmacher, Leinwandfertiger oder Menschen, die etwas damit zu tun haben, obwohl sie am Schaffungsprozess nicht mehr beteiligt sind, mit bis zu 40% meiner Ennahmen beteiligen. Jeden? Jaja ich weiß Äpfel und Birnen, blabla.


----------



## flumblum (31. Januar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Das heißt, bei Videospielen ohne Story würdet ihr zustimmen?



Ja würde ich. Dort können Lets Plays in meinen augen auch etwas taugen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Urheberrechtlich geschützt sind.



xaan schrieb:


> Und was ist dann mit Brettspielen, die eine extrem lineare Story erzählen? Schau dir mal Mice & Mystics an. Oder Legenden von Andor.


Naja der Wiederspielwert ist ja trotzdem hoch, weil es um den Spielprozess geht. (Solche Spiele gibt es auch) Aber bei Spielen mit Story ist diese meistens ein beitragender Spannungsfaktor




xaan schrieb:


> Das lasse ich so nicht gelten. Da labert ja ein Kommentator drüber. Das erinert mich ein wenig an die Musikkassten-Radio-Aufnahmen Zeit, als die Moderatoren immer bewusst in den Anfang und das ENde der Musik reingequatscht haben, um die Radioaufnahme gegenüber der LP zu entwerten.


 Aber meines Wissens nach hat das Radio für das Abspielen Geld bezahlen müssen oder?





xaan schrieb:


> Ich versteh' das Gejammere nicht. Da bekommt eine Firma Werbung und Aufmerksamkeit, muss dafür keinen Cent bezahlen sondern profitiert davon auch noch, und heult dann rum weil sie sich in ihrem Kontrollwahn gestört fühlen. Ja, rein vom gesetzlichen Standpunkt ist Nintendo absolut im Recht. Aber rein vom Gesetz her ist auch Ebenezer Scrooge aus Dickens' Weihnachtsgeschichte im Recht...



Sieher dem Beispiel Radio. Man kann es ja auch so sehen, dass die abgespielte Musik Werbung ist. Trotzdem muss man für das Abspielen sogar etwas bezahlen. Und ich finde das ist bei Lets Plays nicht anders. Niemand muss sich "kostenlose Werbung" gefallen lassen. Vor allem nicht ohne absprache. Wenigstens fragen hätte man können.
Ausserdem halte ich den Werbeeffekt von Lets Plays für überschätzt. Früher hätte man halt über andere Kanäle von dem Spiel erfahren.
Ich denke alleine die Anzahl der Views gegenüber den realen Verkäufen zeigt, dass es eine nicht unerhebliche anzahl an Leuten gibt, die sich vom Lets Play alleine ausreichend unterhalten fühlen und nicht zwingend das Spiel spielen müssen. Nur mal als Beispiel, wenn ich ein Video mache und das mit Musik unterlege, muss ich ja auch Geld an den Musiker bezahlen, da ich mit seinem Werk mein Video aufhübsche. Da würde mir auch jeder einen Vogel zeigen, wenn ich sage das sei kostenlose Werbung und man solle sich nicht so anstellen. Genauso ist das meines erachtens nach auch bei Lets Plays.


----------



## flumblum (31. Januar 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> PS: Da fällt mir ein, wie ist das, wenn ich etwas baue/male/künstlerisch entwerfe, ein Theaterstück schreibe, dass auf etwas aufbaut, was schon da ist, muss ich da jedes mal auch die Werkzeughersteller, Pinselmacher, Leinwandfertiger oder Menschen, die etwas damit zu tun haben, obwohl sie am Schaffungsprozess nicht mehr beteiligt sind, mit bis zu 40% meiner Ennahmen beteiligen. Jeden? Jaja ich weiß Äpfel und Birnen, blabla.



Werkzeug lässt sich in der tat nicht so gut vergleichen. Aber stell dir mal vor du machst ein Theater, mit der Musik von X und im Hintergrund installierst du die Bilder von Y, dann denke ich liegt es auf der Hand, dass X und Y von Dir dafür Geld bekommen. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso das bei Youtube anders sein soll, nur weil viele jetzt einfach mal nicht gefragt/bezahlt haben und das zurzeit eben so üblich ist. Nur weil etwas oft gemacht wird und geduldet wird, ist es doch nicht automatisch auch in Ordnung.
Abgesehen davon denke ich, dass zwischen Nintendo und Indie-Entwicklern ein großer Unterschied liegt. Der eine braucht Aufmerksamkeit um jeden Preis, der andere nicht. Folglich kann man das nicht so wirklich vergleichen. Indie>LetsPlayer>Nintendo - So sieht meiner Ansicht nach der Ruhm und damit Werbeefekt aus. Man stößt ja eher auf einen Lets Player, indem man eigentlich nach einem bekannten Spiel sucht, und dann weitere Videos des Lets Players anschaut. Man könnte also irgendwie auch sagen, dass im ersten Moment eigentlich Nintendo "Werbung" für den Lets Player gemacht hat.


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2015)

flumblum schrieb:


> Naja der Wiederspielwert ist ja trotzdem hoch, weil es um den Spielprozess geht. (Solche Spiele gibt es auch) Aber bei Spielen mit Story ist diese meistens ein beitragender Spannungsfaktor^


Da Wiederpsielwert sehr subjektiv ist - ich habe einige LucasArts Adventures durchaus mehrfach durchgespielt - halte ich das für ein eher schelcht geeignetes Merkmal um festzustellen, ob ein Let's Play jetzt erlaubt sein sollte oder nicht.



flumblum schrieb:


> Aber meines Wissens nach hat das Radio für das Abspielen Geld bezahlen müssen oder?


Ja, aber bei dem Beispiel ging's mir auch nur darum darauf hinzuweisen, dass Reingequatsche die Musikaufnahme gegenüber der Kaufversion entwertet.



flumblum schrieb:


> Sieher dem Beispiel Radio. Man kann es ja auch so sehen, dass die abgespielte Musik Werbung ist. Trotzdem muss man für das Abspielen sogar etwas bezahlen. Und ich finde das ist bei Lets Plays nicht anders. Niemand muss sich "kostenlose Werbung" gefallen lassen. Vor allem nicht ohne absprache. Wenigstens fragen hätte man können.


So lange die Musik einfach nur abgespielt wird, ohne zusätzliche kreative Eigenleistung, bin ich völlig deiner Meinung.
Aber da ist auch schon der Unterschied zu Let's Plays. Spiele sind in erster Linie ein interaktives Medium. Ohne die Interaktivität kann man sie nicht voll erleben - selbst sehr lineare Spiele. Es ist ein Unterschied ob man selbst erlebt oder nur zuguckt. 
Das ist bei Musik anders. Deswegen bevorzuge ich eher den Vergleich mit Brettspielen.



flumblum schrieb:


> Ausserdem halte ich den Werbeeffekt von Lets Plays für überschätzt. Früher hätte man halt über andere Kanäle von dem Spiel erfahren.
> Ich denke alleine die Anzahl der Views gegenüber den realen Verkäufen zeigt, dass es eine nicht unerhebliche anzahl an Leuten gibt, die sich vom Lets Play alleine ausreichend unterhalten fühlen und nicht zwingend das Spiel spielen müssen. Nur mal als Beispiel, wenn ich ein Video mache und das mit Musik unterlege, muss ich ja auch Geld an den Musiker bezahlen, da ich mit seinem Werk mein Video aufhübsche. Da würde mir auch jeder einen Vogel zeigen, wenn ich sage das sei kostenlose Werbung und man solle sich nicht so anstellen. Genauso ist das meines erachtens nach auch bei Lets Plays.



Da kann ich mich eigentlich nur wiederholen: wenn Nintendo die Videos nicht haben will, können sie von ihrem Recht Gebrauch machen und mittels ContenctID für die Löschung sorgen.
Tun sie nur nicht. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass sie die Videos dann wohl doch haben wollen. Und da können sie dann aber auch fair sein und den Herstellern der Videos die Monetarisierung lassen. Sie mögen im Recht sein, aber sie _müssen_ nicht den Kontrollfreak spielen, nur weil sie es dürfen. Was ginge ihnen denn verloren? Gar nichts.


----------



## MisterBlonde (31. Januar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Das lasse ich so nicht gelten. Da labert ja ein Kommentator drüber. Das erinert mich ein wenig an die Musikkassten-Radio-Aufnahmen Zeit, als die Moderatoren immer bewusst in den Anfang und das ENde der Musik reingequatscht haben, um die Radioaufnahme gegenüber der LP zu entwerten.



Nicht jedes Let's Play hat Kommentare und in nicht jedem Let's Play wird ununterbrochen geredet. Manche Musikstücke, die komponiert worden sind, sind nur wenige Sekunden lang und flutschen auch mal unkommentiert durch. Da ist eine Verletzung des Urheberrechts schnell ein Thema. Ob du das nun gelten lässt, oder nicht, spielt da keine große Rolle, da du nicht die Instanz bist, die letztendlich darüber entscheidet.

Wenn du meinen Betrag nochmal richtig liest, gibt es natürlich auch Ausnahmen bei Brettspielen. Habe ja selbst welche aufgezählt. Trotzdem sind die beiden Sachen so grundeverschieden, bestehen aus unterschiedlichen Variablen, dass das rechtlich schwer zu vergleichen ist.

Bei Spielen ohne Story würde ich auch nicht zustimmen, da ein Spiel eben nicht nur aus einer Story besteht und es diverse Urheber an den einzelnen Bausteinen gibt. Wie erwähnt eben z. B. die Musik.


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Ob du das nun gelten lässt, oder nicht, spielt da keine große Rolle, da du nicht die Instanz bist, die letztendlich darüber entscheidet.


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich mehrfach deutlich geschrieben, dass Nintendo rein vom Gesetz her eindeutig im Recht ist - und warum ich es dennoch für gerechtfertigt halte, sie zu kritisieren. Es ist schon recht befremdlich, dass du mir vorwirfst deine Beträge nicht richtig zu lesen, und dann selbst cherrypicking betreibst.


----------



## Maiernator (31. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Doch, kann er.* Meinungsfreiheit heißt ja auch, daß jedermann ungehindert in der Öffentlichkeit Merkel doof finden, den Papst als Nazi bezeichnen, Angst vor der Islamisierung d. A. haben oder eben jedem beliebigen Menschen ein "Fick dich!" hinterher rufen darf.


Nein!, es gibt soetwas wie Beleidigung, darunter fällt "Fick dich" aufjedenfall.
Du schreibst ja selber das es gesetzlich Beleidigung gibt und wenn "Fick dich" keine Beleidigung ist , dann weiß ich nicht. Den Papst kannste auch nicht als Nazi bezeichnen, wenn es dafür keinerlei Fakten gibt. Merkel darfste natürlich doof finden.

Die Meinungsfreiheit hat ihre Grenzen und mit Fick dich Nintendo hat er rein rechtlich diese Grenze überschritten, zumindest in Deutschland, keine Ahnung wie das ihn Schweden gehandhabt wird. Rein rechtlich gesehen könntest du ihn hier anzeigen.
Beleidigung (Deutschland) – Wikipedia


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2015)

Fuck You in Amerika ist ungefähr so verbreitet wie Scheisse / Verdammt bei uns zu rufen


----------



## MisterBlonde (31. Januar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich mehrfach deutlich geschrieben, dass Nintendo rein vom Gesetz her eindeutig im Recht ist - und warum ich es dennoch für gerechtfertigt halte, sie zu kritisieren. Es ist schon recht befremdlich, dass du mir vorwirfst deine Beträge nicht richtig zu lesen, und dann selbst cherrypicking betreibst.



Das war kein Vorwurf. Es entstand bei mir lediglich der Eindruck, du hättest nicht richtig gelesen. Mehr nicht. Der Umstand, dass du zum einen Nintendo das Recht zugestehst, gleichzeitig aber meiner Argumentation mit dem Soundtrack nicht zustimmen willst, führte für mich zu der Verwirrung. Schließlich sollte es doch klar sein, dass selbst das Recht auf auszugsweise Aufführung von Musikstücken oder anderen Teilen eines Videospiels in der Regel nicht mit dem Kauf an sich erworben wird.



Wynn schrieb:


> Fuck You in Amerika ist ungefähr so verbreitet wie Scheisse / Verdammt bei uns zu rufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist leider ein gesellschaftlicher Makel. Davon abgesehen ist Nintendo ja ein japanisches Unternehmen und PewDiePie ein Schwede. Wenn ich in Deutschland z. B. zu einem Beamten "Du bist scheiße!" sagen würde, hätte ich sicher auch schlechte Karten, das vor Gericht durchzuboxen, auch, wenn das vielleicht in manchen Kreisen okay wäre. Zwischen "Fuck", was "scheiße" wäre und "Fuck You!" liegen ja auch nochmal Welten.


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Das war kein Vorwurf. Es entstand bei mir lediglich der Eindruck, du hättest nicht richtig gelesen. Mehr nicht. Der Umstand, dass du zum einen Nintendo das Recht zugestehst, gleichzeitig aber meiner Argumentation mit dem Soundtrack nicht zustimmen willst, führte für mich zu der Verwirrung. Schließlich sollte es doch klar sein, dass selbst das Recht auf auszugsweise Aufführung von Musikstücken oder anderen Teilen eines Videospiels in der Regel nicht mit dem Kauf an sich erworben wird.



Natürlich haben die Let's Player unter den gegenwärtigen Gesetzen KEIN Recht, irgendwas aus dem Spiel zu zeigen. Ich finde, sie sollten das Recht haben, aber das lässt sich aktuell wohl nicht ändern. Nichtsdestotrzt finde ich Nintendos Verhalten komplett affig. Während andere Publisher den Wert der öffentlichen Präsenz erkannt haben und Let's Player sogar unterstützen, benimmt sich Nintendo wie ein paranoider Kontrollfreak und schneidet sich damit nur ins eigene Fleisch. Einerseits wollen sie die Videos - sonst würden sie sie einfach alle sperren - andererseits wollen sie den Leuten, die sie erstellen auch noch in die Tasche greifen. Da würde ich als Let's Player auch sagen: _"Fickt euch, ihr könnt eure Werbung in Zukunft alleine machen."_



MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Das ist leider ein gesellschaftlicher Makel. Davon abgesehen ist Nintendo ja ein japanisches Unternehmen und PewDiePie ein Schwede. Wenn ich in Deutschland z. B. zu einem Beamten "Du bist scheiße!" sagen würde, hätte ich sicher auch schlechte Karton vor Gericht durchzuboxen, auch, wenn das vielleicht in manchen Kreisen okay wäre.



Wenn du das zu einem ganz bestimmten Beamten sagst, ist das sicherlich richtig. Sagst du aber ganz allgemein "Beamte sind scheiße", sieht das schon anders aus. Es wird niemand direkt in seiner Ehre verletzt.


----------



## moeykaner (31. Januar 2015)

Die anderen Publisher werden bald nachziehen. Ich kann auch nicht zu nem Film labbern und das alles online stellen, obwohl mein Reden vielleicht auch als eine Art der Kunst  eingestuft werden könnte. 

Was ich denke das in Zukunft auch Let´s Player von den Firmen eingestellt werden.


----------



## MisterBlonde (31. Januar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Einerseits wollen sie die Videos - sonst würden sie sie einfach alle  sperren - andererseits wollen sie den Leuten, die sie erstellen auch  noch in die Tasche greifen.



Im Grunde wollen sie eine berechtigte Beteiligung und gleichzeitig nicht den LPern ihre Existenzgrundlage wegnehmen. Eigentlich ist das ein nettes Angebot von Nintendo, dass sie den LPern machen. So kann eine gemeinsame Einigung gefunden werden, sodass beide Seiten profitieren. Faire Sache. Sie könnten ja auch einfach weiter die Videos eiskalt sperren. Damit wäre sicherlich auch keinem geholfen. Ich sehe auch nichts verwerfliches daran, jemandem in die Tasche zu greifen, dessen Tascheninhalt auch durch mein Produkt zustande kam. Aber ich wiederhole mich und will dir deine Meinung nicht absprechen.



xaan schrieb:


> Wenn du das zu einem ganz bestimmten Beamten sagst, ist das sicherlich richtig. Sagst du aber ganz allgemein "Beamte sind scheiße", sieht das schon anders aus. Es wird niemand direkt in seiner Ehre verletzt.



Das mag in Deutschland so sein und ist nachvollziehbar. Interessant dürfte hier aber dann die japanische Rechtssprechung sein, denn ich schätze, dass das japanische Ehrgefühl deutlich anders aussieht, als das eines Deutschen. Im Grunde dürfte es dem Konzern aber deutlich schnuppe sein.



moeykaner schrieb:


> Was ich denke das in Zukunft auch Let´s Player von den Firmen eingestellt werden.



Und auf genau sowas düfte die Szene ja gar nicht stehen. Geschätzt werden ja in der Regel halbwegs unparteiische Menschen, die spontan und ohne jemandem, der hinter ihnen steht, über ein Spiel reden. Auftrags LPs widersprechen ein wenig dem ursprünglichen Gedanken.


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2015)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Nein!, es gibt soetwas wie Beleidigung, darunter fällt "Fick dich" aufjedenfall.
> Du schreibst ja selber das es gesetzlich Beleidigung gibt und wenn "Fick dich" keine Beleidigung ist , dann weiß ich nicht.


Rein technisch gesehen ist "Fick dick!" erstmal eine Handlungsaufforderung, genauso wie der Ausspruch: "Geh doch dahin, wo der Pfeffer wächst."
Beides drückt zwar eine Abneigung aus, aber eine Beleidigung ist das meines Erachtens noch nicht.

Laut Beleidigung (Deutschland) – Wikipedia wäre übrigens "Merkel ist doof." mitunter doch schon eine Beleidigung, denn "Strafbar ist die Kundgabe von Missachtung oder Nichtachtung gegenüber dem Beleidigten oder Dritten." und was ist das denn anderes als Missachtung? Andererseits ist es auch recht seltsam, daß man *alle *Menschen achten sollte. zB Lutz Bachmann gehört zu den Personen, denen ich keinerlei Achtung entgegenbringe.



> Den Papst kannste auch nicht als Nazi bezeichnen, wenn es dafür keinerlei Fakten gibt.


Und dann kommt es wieder darauf an, in welchem Umfeld man das behauptet. Wenn das zB eine satirische Karikatur ist, dürfte ich das wohl - als Sprecher irgendeiner Organisation in einem Interview, wo man das ernst nehmen könnte, widerum nicht.


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2015)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Die anderen Publisher werden bald nachziehen. Ich kann auch nicht zu nem Film labbern und das alles online stellen, obwohl mein Reden vielleicht auch als eine Art der Kunst  eingestuft werden könnte.
> 
> Was ich denke das in Zukunft auch Let´s Player von den Firmen eingestellt werden.



Ich denke nciht, dass andere Publisher nachziehen werden. Im Gegenteil, sie werden eher versuchen auf Let's Player Einfluss zu nehmen, um das Medienbild ihrer Spiele positiver zu gestalten...oh moment, das ist schon passiert (Shadows of Mordor) 

Und was über Filme drüberlabern angeht, möchte ich nur mal kurz auf "Lord of the Weed" und "Sinnlos im Weltraum" hinweisen.



MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Im Grunde wollen sie eine berechtigte Beteiligung und gleichzeitig nicht den LPern ihre Existenzgrundlage wegnehmen.[...]


Du nennst es "berechtigte Beteiligung", ich nenne es "in die Tasche greifen" Wir reden von der selben Sache.
Und ja, Nintendo hat das Recht dazu. Ob sich die Let's Player glücklich schätzen dürfen, ist eine ähnlich kontroverse Ansichtssache.  Denn beide Seiten profitieren auch bisher schon, ohne das sie Nintendo noch eine Beteiligung abzwackt. Ich kann daher nicht müde werden zu betonen: man muss nicht immer alles machen, nur weil man es machen darf. Besonders wenn man dadurch nichts verliert und stattdessen sogar noch etwas gewinnt.


----------



## MisterBlonde (31. Januar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Und was über Filme drüberlabern angeht, möchte ich nur mal kurz auf "Lord of the Weed" und "Sinnlos im Weltraum" hinweisen.



Gab es die tatsächlich zu kaufen, bzw. werden damit Werbeeinnahmen bei Youtube erwirtschaftet?


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Gab es die tatsächlich zu kaufen, bzw. werden damit Werbeeinnahmen bei Youtube erwirtschaftet?


Afaik nicht. Du wirst jetzt vermutlich sagen, dass das vor dem Gesetz einen Unterschied macht. Die praktischen Unterschiede für die Rezipienten und den Rechteinhaber dagegen sind gleich Null.


----------



## USA911 (31. Januar 2015)

Lets player sind ne Modeerscheinung in 10 Jahren sind die weg vom Fenster... haben halt Leute herausgefunden, wie sie mit wenig Aufwand viel Geld verdienen können.

Aber die Lets player sollten mal überlegen, das es ohne der Spieleindustrie ihre Einnahmequelle gar nicht gäbe. Denn ohne das geistige Eigentum von anderen könnten sie nur die Naturfilmen und das kommentieren....


----------



## Maiernator (31. Januar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Rein technisch gesehen ist "Fick dick!" erstmal eine Handlungsaufforderung, genauso wie der Ausspruch: "Geh doch dahin, wo der Pfeffer wächst."
> Beides drückt zwar eine Abneigung aus, aber eine Beleidigung ist das meines Erachtens noch nicht.
> 
> Laut Beleidigung (Deutschland) – Wikipedia wäre übrigens "Merkel ist doof." mitunter doch schon eine Beleidigung, denn "Strafbar ist die Kundgabe von Missachtung oder Nichtachtung gegenüber dem Beleidigten oder Dritten." und was ist das denn anderes als Missachtung? Andererseits ist es auch recht seltsam, daß man *alle *Menschen achten sollte. zB Lutz Bachmann gehört zu den Personen, denen ich keinerlei Achtung entgegenbringe.
> ...


Jepp der Paragraph kann sehr weit ausgelegt werden und ist imo auch zu rigoros,freie Meinungsäußerung sollte mehr dürfen.
An Pewdiepies Reaktion sieht man lediglich das er doch recht nahe an seinem Zielpublikum steht, was die Denkweise betrifft. Unreife jugendliche Spieler welche nicht wirklich nachdenken bevor sie etwas sagen egal ob die Aktion von Nintendo jetzt klug war oder nicht.


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Lets player sind ne Modeerscheinung in 10 Jahren sind die weg vom Fenster... haben halt Leute herausgefunden, wie sie mit wenig Aufwand viel Geld verdienen können.
> 
> Aber die Lets player sollten mal überlegen, das es ohne der Spieleindustrie ihre Einnahmequelle gar nicht gäbe. Denn ohne das geistige Eigentum von anderen könnten sie nur die Naturfilmen und das kommentieren....



Und ohne Webseiten hätte Google niemals existieren können - es gäbe nichts was sie auffindbar machen können. Kann man deshalb annehmen, dass Google nutzlos ist, nicht gebraucht wird und in 10 Jahren wieder verschwunden sein wird?


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Lets player sind ne Modeerscheinung in 10 Jahren sind die weg vom Fenster... haben halt Leute herausgefunden, wie sie mit wenig Aufwand viel Geld verdienen können.
> 
> Aber die Lets player sollten mal überlegen, das es ohne der Spieleindustrie ihre Einnahmequelle gar nicht gäbe. Denn ohne das geistige Eigentum von anderen könnten sie nur die Naturfilmen und das kommentieren....



und hier sieht man wieder die Handfeste Arroganz der Unwissenheit
kein Aufwand ...
Man merkt daran wie sehr man sich mit etwas beschäftigt, wenn man Versucht dieses Totschlagargument zu bringen, das nur brillianter Weise ziemlicher Blödsinn ist


----------



## USA911 (31. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> und hier sieht man wieder die Handfeste Arroganz der Unwissenheit
> kein Aufwand ...
> Man merkt daran wie sehr man sich mit etwas beschäftigt, wenn man Versucht dieses Totschlagargument zu bringen, das nur brillianter Weise ziemlicher Blödsinn ist



Du hast das gelesen was Du lesen wolltest!!!! Schrieb *wenig* und nicht *kein*!!!!


----------



## belakor602 (31. Januar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Gab es die tatsächlich zu kaufen, bzw. werden damit Werbeeinnahmen bei Youtube erwirtschaftet?



Zu kaufen nicht, Werbeeinnahmen ja. Weiß nicht ob bei Lord of the Weed oder ähnlichen, aber bei diversen Anime-abridged Serien ist das der Fall. Es sind einfach Anime mit neuer Vertonung, meißt komödisch.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Du hast das gelesen was Du lesen wolltest!!!! Schrieb *wenig* und nicht *kein*!!!!



oh ja komm
Das machts nicht besser und ist immer noch Blödsinn der an der *Realität *zerschellt -.-
Frag einfach mal erst irgendeinen bevor du solche Dinge behauptest


----------



## USA911 (31. Januar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Und ohne Webseiten hätte Google niemals existieren können - es gäbe nichts was sie auffindbar machen können. Kann man deshalb annehmen, dass Google nutzlos ist, nicht gebraucht wird und in 10 Jahren wieder verschwunden sein wird?



Das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus. Ich brauche sie nicht, sie sind eine Modeerscheinung momentan, denn es muß sich wenn überhaupt zeigen ob sie sich überhaupt am Markt durchsetzen oder nicht.
Gleich mit den DSDS und sonstigen Stars... Modeerscheinungen die sich entweder durchsetzen und in 20 Jahren immer noch auf dem markt sind oder nicht.

Und ein "Produkt" ist immer abhängig von anderen. Sei es von den Kunden oder von einer Resourcen oder von geistigen Einfällen.....


----------



## Riesenhummel (31. Januar 2015)

Argument werbung: wäre es auch ok wenn ich auf einem plakat Werbung für sagen wir eine veranstaltung machen würde und darauf ohne zu fragen mario und meister proper abbilden würde? wäre ja werbung für nintendo und meister proper oder? und ich kassiere die einnahmen von der veranstaltung.

Da würde ich doch sicher gleich besuch vom anwalt bekommen...


----------



## USA911 (31. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> oh ja komm
> Das machts nicht besser und ist immer noch Blödsinn der an der *Realität *zerschellt -.-
> Frag einfach mal erst irgendeinen bevor du solche Dinge behauptest



Dann gib eine definition von Aufwand raus.... jeder hat einen anderes verständnis von Aufwand. Ein Spiel zu entwickeln ist wohl ein anderer Aufwand als eine einzel Videoaufnahme zu vertonen, zu schneiden, zu rendern und hochzuladen....

Übrigens ich habe in meinem Beruf jetzt auch weniger Aufwand, als ich es vorher hatte um den Beruf zu erlangen!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (31. Januar 2015)

flumblum schrieb:


> Werkzeug lässt sich in der tat nicht so gut vergleichen. Aber stell dir mal vor du machst ein Theater, mit der Musik von X und im Hintergrund installierst du die Bilder von Y, dann denke ich liegt es auf der Hand, dass X und Y von Dir dafür Geld bekommen. Ich verstehe nicht, wieso das bei Youtube anders sein soll, nur weil viele jetzt einfach mal nicht gefragt/bezahlt haben und das zurzeit eben so üblich ist. Nur weil etwas oft gemacht wird und geduldet wird, ist es doch nicht automatisch auch in Ordnung.
> Abgesehen davon denke ich, dass zwischen Nintendo und Indie-Entwicklern ein großer Unterschied liegt. Der eine braucht Aufmerksamkeit um jeden Preis, der andere nicht. Folglich kann man das nicht so wirklich vergleichen. Indie>LetsPlayer>Nintendo - So sieht meiner Ansicht nach der Ruhm und damit Werbeefekt aus. Man stößt ja eher auf einen Lets Player, indem man eigentlich nach einem bekannten Spiel sucht, und dann weitere Videos des Lets Players anschaut. Man könnte also irgendwie auch sagen, dass im ersten Moment eigentlich Nintendo "Werbung" für den Lets Player gemacht hat.



Ja ich verstehe die Argumentation. Aber du wirst mir sicher zustimmen, dass beim Theater mitnichten solche Prozentzahlen abgegeben werden. Ich suche auch aktiv nach neuen Spielen, vorallem, weil ich mich bei dem ganzen Großkonzernmüll, der teilweise rauskommt, tatsächlich erstmal informieren will, ob das was für mich ist. Da reichen leider Testberichte und kurze Reviews nicht aus. Bei allem anderen schaue ich die Let's Plays, wie auch Pewdiepie (den ich im Übrigen nicht leiden kann) angemerkt habe, mitnichten wegen des Games an, sondern weil der Let's Player es interessant macht zu zuschauen. Hier gilt vorallem komödiantisches Talent oder gute Erzählweise. Es gibt auch Spiele von großen Firmen, die ich nie und nimmer gekauft hätte, aber doch mal gern gesehen. Anstatt sie mir also runterzuladen, schaue ich mir die bei jemanden an und bilde mir da eine Meinung. Mitunter führt das dann durchaus zu einem Kauf.


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Argument werbung: wäre es auch ok wenn ich auf einem plakat Werbung für sagen wir eine veranstaltung machen würde und darauf ohne zu fragen mario und meister proper abbilden würde? wäre ja werbung für nintendo und meister proper oder? und ich kassiere die einnahmen von der veranstaltung.
> 
> Da würde ich doch sicher gleich besuch vom anwalt bekommen...



Nein, das wäre nicht ok, weil du dann versuchen würdest dein Produkt mit einer fremden Marke in Verbindung zu bringen um Vorteile zu erhalten. Sprich, du wirbst nicht für Nintendo, sondern für dich selbst - und benutzt Nintendo nur als Mittel zum Zweck. Das trifft auf Let's PLays nicht wirklich zu, denn darin geht es einzig und allein um das jeweilige Spiel selbst.


----------



## kidou1304 (31. Januar 2015)

Nintendo in allen Ehren, aber das (jetzt hör ichs erste mal davon) ist ja mal mega FAIL


----------



## Freakless08 (31. Januar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre nicht ok, weil du dann versuchen würdest dein Produkt mit einer fremden Marke in Verbindung zu bringen um Vorteile zu erhalten. Sprich, du wirbst nicht für Nintendo, sondern für dich selbst - und benutzt Nintendo nur als Mittel zum Zweck. Das trifft auf Let's PLays nicht wirklich zu, denn darin geht es einzig und allein um das jeweilige Spiel selbst.


Geht es nicht.
Es geht auch um die Spieler (lets player), denn man schaut sich wohl weniger die LPs an, wenn der Typ einem (sehr) unsympatisch ist und/oder nicht einen bestimmten "hype" im Kindergarten oder Schulhof hat.
Und dem Spieler (lets player) selbst geht es um Klickzahlen und Werbeeinblendungen mit denen er wiederrum Geld verdient. Die machen das auch nicht nur aus freude, sondern um Geld zu erwirtschaften. Die LetsPlayer könnten doch auch einfach die Werbung in den Videos ausschalten, wenn diese Nintendo Spiele enthalten. Dies werden sie aber sicherlich nicht tun, denn die sehen nur die ($).($) in ihren eigenen Augen. Genauso wie die Spacken die GEMA Musik in ihre Videos einbinden und dann rumheulen weil die Videos komplett gelöscht, oder nur die Tonspur gelöscht wird, weil die Leute eben keine GEMA zahlen und auch nicht den Urheber gefragt haben. Hauptsache Moneymoneymoney.


----------



## xaan (31. Januar 2015)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Geht es nicht.
> Es geht auch um die Spieler (lets player), denn man schaut sich wohl weniger die LPs an, wenn der Typ einem (sehr) unsympatisch ist und/oder nicht einen bestimmten "hype" im Kindergarten oder Schulhof hat.
> Und dem Spieler (lets player) selbst geht es um Klickzahlen und Werbeeinblendungen mit denen er wiederrum Geld verdient. Die machen das auch nicht nur aus freude, sondern um Geld zu erwirtschaften. Die LetsPlayer könnten doch auch einfach die Werbung in den Videos ausschalten, wenn diese Nintendo Spiele enthalten. Dies werden sie aber sicherlich nicht tun, denn die sehen nur die ($).($) in ihren eigenen Augen. Genauso wie die Spacken die GEMA Musik in ihre Videos einbinden und dann rumheulen weil die Videos komplett gelöscht, oder nur die Tonspur gelöscht wird, weil die Leute eben keine GEMA zahlen und auch nicht den Urheber gefragt haben. Hauptsache Moneymoneymoney.




Da ein Spiel sich nicht von selbst spielt, ist der Spieler untrennbarer Bestandteil. Man kann ein Spiel nicht vorstellen, ohne dass es da jemanden gibt, der es (vor)spielt.
Die Veranstaltung, für die du in deinem Beispiel wirbst, ist kein integraler Bestandteil. Sie ist nicht notwendig zum Spielen des Spiels.
Ich finde, der Unterschied ist relativ offensichtlich. Wenn man ihn nicht sehen kann, dann muss man sich schon bewusst dazu entschieden haben.


----------



## Bommel (31. Januar 2015)

Who the **** is PeeDiePie oder ZachDingsbums? Klar sind die dagegen. Anstatt sich ein richtigen Job zu suchen, wollen sie auf doch auch nur eines: Möglichst viel Geld scheffeln und das mit wenig Aufwand. Diese Heuchelei. Ein souveränes Unternehmen hat durchaus das Recht, gar nicht gewollte Werbung und YouTube-Promotion abzulehnen.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2015)

Bommel schrieb:


> Who the **** is PeeDiePie oder ZachDingsbums? Klar sind die dagegen. Anstatt sich ein richtigen Job zu suchen, wollen sie auf doch auch nur eines: Möglichst viel Geld scheffeln und das mit wenig Aufwand. Diese Heuchelei. Ein souveränes Unternehmen hat durchaus das Recht, gar nicht gewollte Werbung und YouTube-Promotion abzulehnen.



Aka.
Die sollen genauso unglücklich sein wie du bei der Arbeit
Typischer Neid, vorallem auch schön wenn so 12h+ Arbeit, mit aufnehmen, vorbereiten, Schneiden, Rendern schon kein Aufwand sein soll, was halt einfach zeigt wie wie manche einfach keine Ahnung haben *wollen*
Peinlich


----------



## Riesenhummel (31. Januar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Nein, das wäre nicht ok, weil du dann versuchen würdest dein Produkt mit einer fremden Marke in Verbindung zu bringen um Vorteile zu erhalten. Sprich, du wirbst nicht für Nintendo, sondern für dich selbst - und benutzt Nintendo nur als Mittel zum Zweck. Das trifft auf Let's PLays nicht wirklich zu, denn darin geht es einzig und allein um das jeweilige Spiel selbst.



Naja aber könntet man nicht sagen das der Kanal das Produkt des youtubers ist und das er mit dem Geld verdienen will? Dan käme es doch auf dasselbe raus oder.


----------



## xaan (1. Februar 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Naja aber könntet man nicht sagen das der Kanal das Produkt des youtubers ist und das er mit dem Geld verdienen will? Dan käme es doch auf dasselbe raus oder.


Nach der selben Logik müsste Google an jede Webseite die sie verlinken Geld bezahlen. Immerhin "benutzen" sie fremde Webseiten - quasi die Arbeit anderer - um Leute auf ihr Suchportal zu locken und ihnen ihre Werbung anzuzeigen. Genauso wie sich Webseitenbetreiber problemlos durch einen Eintrag in der robots.txt von der Google Suche verabschieden können, so können auch Spielehersteller ContentID nutzen um Videos mit ihrem Content löschen zu lassen. Tun sie es nicht, darf man wohl davon ausgehen, dass der Effekt den die Videos generieren gewünscht ist. Und dann kann man von einer Symbiose sprechen, in der keiner den anderen ausnutzt, sondern beide voneinander profitieren.

In dem Werbebeispiel oben gab es dagegen keine solche Smybiose. Der Werbende in diesem Beispiel schmückt sich einfach nur mit einer fremden Marke um Aufmerksamkeit für sich selbst zu generieren.


----------



## Holyangel (1. Februar 2015)

Der Besuch der Webseiten ist ja kostenlos, Spiele in der Regel nicht.Insofern sind das wieder Äpfel und Birnen

Wenn jetzt google Leuten links zu zahlungsplichtige Bereiche liefern würde, wäre dies wohl etwas anderes


----------



## munsterbuster (1. Februar 2015)

Das ganze erinnert mich an die Anfangszeiten von Tauschbörsen. Dort wurde nie nach Geld gefragt bis dann die OCH kamen und Prämien anboten. Ab da wurde es nur noch ein Geschäft durch Klicks und denunzieren von Leuten/Foren. Hier passiert wieder ähnliches und wieder wird fremdes Eigentum zur eigenen Bereicherung genutzt. Dies sollte auch straf- und zivilrechtlich verfolgt werden. Die Angebote von Nintendo und anderen Publishern ist eher der Bugschuß.


----------



## Eruanne (1. Februar 2015)

Solange sich das nicht verbreitet wie ein Lauffeuer ist mir die Meldung bisher egal. Nintendospiele interessieren mich null. Beide Reaktionen kann man aber verstehen. Es ist Nintendos gutes Recht sich etwas vom eigenen Kuchen abzuschneiden und es ist durchaus berechtigt und menschlich als Benachteiligter dagegen zu sein. Die Art und Weise bleibt mal dahin gestellt, ich denke beide Seiten haben sich damit nicht unbedingt einen Gefallen getan und eine einvernehmlichere Vereinbarung wäre vernünftiger und für beide Seiten lukrativer gewesen.

Ich schaue auch gern Lets Plays und finde man kann sich da sehr gut ein erstes Bild vom Spiel machen. Bei mir ist dadurch auch schon das ein oder andere Spiel auf die Wunschliste gekommen.


----------



## Worrel (1. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> ... so 12h+ Arbeit, mit aufnehmen, vorbereiten, Schneiden, Rendern schon kein Aufwand sein soll, was halt einfach zeigt wie wie manche einfach keine Ahnung haben *wollen*


Wobei man der Fairness halber sagen muß, daß es auch einige LPer gibt, die wirklich einfach nur das Spiel starten, auf Aufnahme drücken und ohne Konzept loslabern und nachher nur noch das Standard Intro davor und die "liked mir den Kanal voll" Aufforderung ans Ende klatschen und deren  Arbeitsaufwand abseits vom Durchspielen daher wirklich nahezu gen 0 tendiert.


----------



## Worrel (1. Februar 2015)

munsterbuster schrieb:


> ...  und wieder wird fremdes Eigentum zur eigenen Bereicherung genutzt. Dies sollte auch straf- und zivilrechtlich verfolgt werden.


Die Frage ist, inwiefern hier eine relevante Schöpfungshöhe erreicht wurde. Die ist bei einem kommentarlosen Zusammenschnipseln der Videosequenzen des Spiels quasi nicht vorhanden, im Gegensatz zu einem konzeptionierten Durchspielen wie in Freeman's Mind, bei dem sogar hier und da Level geändert wurden, um dem Charakter eine sinnvollere Handlungsmöglichkeit zu bieten.


----------



## xaan (1. Februar 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Der Besuch der Webseiten ist ja kostenlos, Spiele in der Regel nicht.Insofern sind das wieder Äpfel und Birnen
> 
> Wenn jetzt google Leuten links zu zahlungsplichtige Bereiche liefern würde, wäre dies wohl etwas anderes



Ich sehe nicht, welchen Unterschied es für die symbiotische Beziehung macht, ob ein Spiel bzw. eine Webseite kostenpflichtig ist. Aber gut, wenn du der Meinung bist, das mache einen, muss argumentiere ich mal auf dieser Schiene weiter.

Erstens gibt es sehr wohl auch kostenlose Spiele (F2P anyone?) und zweitens ist nicht jede Webseite kostenlos.
Diverse Webseiten mit Paywall lassen ganz absichtlich eine Google-Hintertür drin, weil sie den Traffic über Google nicht verlieren wollen. Die selben Verlage, die vehement für ein Leistungsschutzrecht gekämpft haben und von Google Geld fürs Linken auf ihre Seiten haben wollten...
Carta — Abendblatt.de: Die Paid-Content-Schranke hat eine Google-Hintertür



> Die Hintertür ist, wie der Verlag bestätigt, ein *Feature*: Die Leser, die “vorne” bei abendblatt.de reinkommen, sollen ein Abo lösen. Zugleich soll der Traffic über Google nicht abgeschnitten werden.


----------



## AC3 (1. Februar 2015)

unser forum wird per crowdfunding erhalten. wenn kein geld reinkommt wird es dicht gemacht.
heutzutage glaubt die mehrheit leider das sämtliche dienstleistungen gratis zu sein haben.



> Es ist Nintendos gutes Recht sich etwas vom eigenen Kuchen abzuschneiden



jo und deswegen fliegt nintendo bei uns raus genauso wie bei vielen anderen.
byebye nintendo.


----------



## Holyangel (1. Februar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht, welchen Unterschied es für die symbiotische Beziehung macht, ob ein Spiel bzw. eine Webseite kostenpflichtig ist. Aber gut, wenn du der Meinung bist, das mache einen, muss argumentiere ich mal auf dieser Schiene weiter.
> 
> Erstens gibt es sehr wohl auch kostenlose Spiele (F2P anyone?) und zweitens ist nicht jede Webseite kostenlos.
> Diverse Webseiten mit Paywall lassen ganz absichtlich eine Google-Hintertür drin, weil sie den Traffic über Google nicht verlieren wollen. Die selben Verlage, die vehement für ein Leistungsschutzrecht gekämpft haben und von Google Geld fürs Linken auf ihre Seiten haben wollten...
> Carta — Abendblatt.de: Die Paid-Content-Schranke hat eine Google-Hintertür



Verstehe jetzt das Problem nicht, wenn jemand absichtlich über google seine bezahlelemente veröffentlicht... damit verarscht er nur seine Leser.

da wäre dann der Vergleich eher, wenn Nintendo LPs ohne bezahlen erlauben würde (oder sogar die Spiele, über google kostenlos verteilen würde, mit voller Absicht, aber nicht darüber den anderen Käufern erwähnen würde)


----------



## AC3 (1. Februar 2015)

> Aber die Lets player sollten mal überlegen, das es ohne der Spieleindustrie ihre Einnahmequelle gar nicht gäbe.



einen dämlicheren vergleich hast du dir nicht ausdenken können?
lets player sind nichts anderes als moderatoren - nur eben welche die viele menschen auf sich ziehen.
des weiteren gibt es auch lets player die umfassende reviews abgeben.
also spiele bewerten.

der eine verdient im t-shirt verkauf paar hunder euro und der andere mit dem t-shirt verkauf millionen.
so ist das in jeder branche und absolut legitim.

wie viele follower hast du denn bei youtube? 5 oder doch schon 20?

du bist nur ein neidischer kleingartenkönig der beim gartenzaun steht und über die welt urteilt.


----------



## xaan (1. Februar 2015)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Verstehe jetzt das Problem nicht, wenn jemand absichtlich über google seine bezahlelemente veröffentlicht... damit verarscht er nur seine Leser.
> 
> da wäre dann der Vergleich eher, wenn Nintendo LPs ohne bezahlen erlauben würde (oder sogar die Spiele, über google kostenlos verteilen würde, mit voller Absicht, aber nicht darüber den anderen Käufern erwähnen würde)


Es gibt da kein "Problem". Das sollte nur ein Vergleich sein, um eine Sache zu verdeutlichen. Lets Player sind keine Parasiten. Die Beziehung ist symbiotisch. Ähnlich wie eben auch die Beziehung zw. Google und Webseitenbetreibern.


----------



## USA911 (1. Februar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Es gibt da kein "Problem". Das sollte nur ein Vergleich sein, um eine Sache zu verdeutlichen. Lets Player sind keine Parasiten. Die Beziehung ist symbiotisch. Ähnlich wie eben auch die Beziehung zw. Google und Webseitenbetreibern.



Parasiten auf keinen Fall, weil sie ja auch einen gewissen nutzen haben und nicht wie Parasiten nur für sich einen Nutzen haben. Allerdings würde ich die Abhängigkeit zwischen Google und Letsplayer nicht ziehen. Denn ein wirklicher nutzen für die Spielehersteller ist nicht erwiesen und es wurden noch keine Analysen betrieben, inwieweit der Nutzen für die Spielehersteller sich in Form von Käufen, bzw. Bekanntheitsgrad steigert.


----------



## AC3 (1. Februar 2015)

nintendo kommt sicherlich auch mal auf die idee so etwas hier zu "besteuern".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbHLQAthI7M

dämlicher saftladen > kein wunder das niemand etwas mit nintendo zu tun haben will.
bin mir sicher die meisten publisher haben  trotz neuer konsole kein interesse mehr an nintendo.
die PS4 wird bis dahin schon 40+ mio mal über den ladentisch gegangen sein.


----------



## xaan (1. Februar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Parasiten auf keinen Fall, weil sie ja auch einen gewissen nutzen haben und nicht wie Parasiten nur für sich einen Nutzen haben. Allerdings würde ich die Abhängigkeit zwischen Google und Letsplayer nicht ziehen. Denn ein wirklicher nutzen für die Spielehersteller ist nicht erwiesen und es wurden noch keine Analysen betrieben, inwieweit der Nutzen für die Spielehersteller sich in Form von Käufen, bzw. Bekanntheitsgrad steigert.


Der Nutzen mag nicht erwiesen sein, liegt aber nahe, wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie viele Hersteller inzwischen Lets Plays nicht einfach nur tolerieren, sondern sogar gezielt unterstützen. Z.b. durch Zusenden von Testmustern. Das machen die sicher nicht, weil sie das für nutzlos halten.

Und genau aus diesem Grund sehe ich eine Ähnlichkeit zwischen Lets Playern und Google. Beide verschaffen einem Produkt mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Präsenz. Beide werden zu diesem Zweck inzwischen sogar umworben, wenn nicht sogar manipuliert. Kommt jetzt Nintendo und will von Lets Playern Geld, ist das in meinen Augen nichts Anderes als wenn Springer von google fürs linken auf ihre Inhalte Geld will.


----------



## Riesenhummel (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn lets plays eigentlich Werbung sind, wieso müssen die Videos dann nicht auch als Werbung gekennzeichnet werden?


----------



## xaan (1. Februar 2015)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Wenn lets plays eigentlich Werbung sind, wieso müssen die Videos dann nicht auch als Werbung gekennzeichnet werden?


Einen werbenden Effekt kann eine Sache auch haben, ohne "echte" Werbung zu sein.


----------



## Bommel (1. Februar 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> nintendo kommt sicherlich auch mal auf die idee so etwas hier zu "besteuern".
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbHLQAthI7M
> 
> dämlicher saftladen > kein wunder das niemand etwas mit nintendo zu tun haben will. (...)




Statt Sachlichkeit regiert immer nur noch der reflexartige, kurzlebige Shitstorm. Wohl ein Grund, warum EA, Warner, UBISoft etc. lieber zähneknirschend auf die Let's Player zugehen, als Copyright-Rechte durchzusetzen. Wer will schon, dass ein PewDiePie eine heftiges "So, f**k you Nintendo" an seinen Millionen Follower trötet, die dann alle bereitwillig darauf einstimmen. Auf die Leute als virale Marketingträger zu setzen, ist als Unternehmen wagemutig, weil nur sehr wenige mit viel Liebe und Sachverstand an die Spiele herangehen, beide Seiten - Entwickler und Spieler - betrachten und faire Kommentare abgeben. Viele sind eher labile Zeitbomben, die jederzeit in irgendeine Richtung explodieren können. So wie PewDiePie, der nun doch das "f**k you" wieder herausgelöscht hat. Heute so, morgen so. Im Grunde lebt die PC GAMES auch "nur" von Spielen, über die berichtet und die bewertet werden. Hier wird aber im Gegensatz zu (den meisten) YouTubern mit hohem journalistischen, technischen und spielerischen Sachverstand gearbeitet. Und es werden Arbeitsplätze geschaffen, anstatt dass nur einer wie PDP zum Multimillionär wird (immerhin spendet er reichlich, was ihn wieder sympathisch macht).
Man kann unterschiedlicher Meinung zu Marketingstrategien sein, aber Fakt ist, dass Nintendo das Recht hat, das Zeigen von seinen Videospielen zu verbieten. Selbst wenn der Nutzen der YouTube-Werbung größer ist, als der Verlust durch nicht gekaufte Spiele, so ist es deren Philosophie. Das kann einen ärgern, Nintendo nun derart zu beleidigen, ist jedoch albern. Natürlich ist es nun auch recht simpel, Nintendo aus den Kanälen auszuschließen. Nintendo ist out und man hatte die Spiele eh nicht mit Prio 1 auf der Liste. Ich frage mich aber, was die Leute machen, wenn morgen Sony, Microsoft, usw. kommen und es Nintendo nachmachen...


----------



## AC3 (1. Februar 2015)

> Und es werden Arbeitsplätze geschaffen,



professionelle leute benötigen keine 0815 mitarbeiter. warum sollten so leute wie joe jemanden anstellen? wozu? der macht doch alles alleine weil er GUT ist.
mitarbeiter benötigt man nur wenn man selbst nichts kann oder zu faul ist die arbeit selbst zu erledigen.

und richtig gute mitarbeiter können sich die meisten betriebe sowieso nicht leisten.
*
unterm strich sind "lets player" also erfolgreiche freie mitarbeiter FÜR youtube (google) die je nach leistung (QUOTE) eben zum teil VIEL geld verdienen.*
das ist ein interessantes jobangebot. besser als das was man sonnst so findet.
und die regeln sind im prinzip genauso wie im alten "fernsehen" - quote hier, quote dort.
serien mit guter quote bestehen weiter... die mit schlechter werden abgesetzt (und die mitarbeiter entlassen).

tja so ist das.


----------



## Bommel (2. Februar 2015)

AC3 schrieb:


> professionelle leute benötigen keine 0815 mitarbeiter. warum sollten so leute wie joe jemanden anstellen? wozu? der macht doch alles alleine weil er GUT ist.
> mitarbeiter benötigt man nur wenn man selbst nichts kann oder zu faul ist die arbeit selbst zu erledigen.



Wer hat denn gesagt, dass "Let's Player" Mitarbeiter einstellen sollen? Ich meinte, dass es gar keine Let's Player geben sollte.




> und richtig gute mitarbeiter können sich die meisten betriebe sowieso nicht leisten.



Totaler Unsinn.




> *unterm strich sind "lets player" also erfolgreiche freie mitarbeiter FÜR youtube (google) die je nach leistung (QUOTE) eben zum teil VIEL geld verdienen.*
> das ist ein interessantes jobangebot. besser als das was man sonnst so findet. (...)
> 
> tja so ist das.



Tja, so ist das im Mikrokosmos der Träumer, die glauben, sie können mit wenig Aufwand, wenig Talent und keiner Ausbildung groß raus kommen. A propros Joe, der hat ja inzwischen das Problem, dass es zahlreiche Kanäle gibt, die seine Videos wiederum als 1:1-Kopie ins Netz stellen. Frei nach dem Motto "Hey, ich bin Fan von Joe und ich stelle seine Videos nur just4fun zur Verfügung.... $$$$". Der Job ist doch weder zukunftssicher noch hat man stabile Einnahmen. Der Markt ist gesättigt. Die wenigen Guten haben viel Ausdauer, Talent, Know How, bieten mehr als nur Let's Play und natürlich auch Glück.

Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe, Nintendo zieht seine Linie durch und setzt seine Rechte durch. Hoffentlich folgen andere. Ansonsten mache ich einen Kanal auf, in welchem ich neue Kinofilme komplett zeige und kommentiere. Sollte nach der Logik vieler User hier doch kein Problem darstellen. Oder?


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2015)

Würdest endlich einmal aufhören zu trollen und behaupten es wäre kein aufwand, das faktisch mal überhaupt nicht stimmt und dann aber dreist verlangen bei Fakten zu bleiben?

Manche . . .


----------



## xaan (3. Februar 2015)

Bommel schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das im Mikrokosmos der Träumer, die glauben, sie können mit wenig Aufwand, wenig Talent und keiner Ausbildung groß raus kommen. A propros Joe, der hat ja inzwischen das Problem, dass es zahlreiche Kanäle gibt, die seine Videos wiederum als 1:1-Kopie ins Netz stellen. Frei nach dem Motto "Hey, ich bin Fan von Joe und ich stelle seine Videos nur just4fun zur Verfügung.... $$$$". Der Job ist doch weder zukunftssicher noch hat man stabile Einnahmen. Der Markt ist gesättigt. Die wenigen Guten haben viel Ausdauer, Talent, Know How, bieten mehr als nur Let's Play und natürlich auch Glück.



Es liegt in der Natur des Entertainment-"Beruf"s, dass man sich von der Konkurrenz abheben muss, um beim Publikum anzukommen. Fehlende Ausbildung ist da selten ein Hindernis. Welchen Beruf hat noch mal Stefan Raab erlernt? ...
Es nervt allerdings, dass immer wieder die Legende aufkommt, das ganze koste nur wenig Arbeit und Aufwand. Wer diesen Job wirklich GUT machen will, der steckt da auch viel Aufwand und Arbeit rein.



Bommel schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe, Nintendo zieht seine Linie durch und setzt seine Rechte durch. Hoffentlich folgen andere. Ansonsten mache ich einen Kanal auf, in welchem ich neue Kinofilme komplett zeige und kommentiere. Sollte nach der Logik vieler User hier doch kein Problem darstellen. Oder?



Du kannst dir ja selbst mal die Frage stelle, warum so viele Spielehersteller und Publisher kein Problem mit Let's Plays haben, während die Filmindustrie auf so etwas eher gereizt reagieren würde. Eventuell fällt dir dann der Unterschied auf. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass du dich bereits dazu entschieden hast, ihn nicht sehen zu wollen. In dem Fall werde ich nicht weiter meine Zeit verschwenden.


----------



## Bommel (3. Februar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Es liegt in der Natur des Entertainment-"Beruf"s, dass man sich von der Konkurrenz abheben muss, um beim Publikum anzukommen. Fehlende Ausbildung ist da selten ein Hindernis. Welchen Beruf hat noch mal Stefan Raab erlernt? ...
> Es nervt allerdings, dass immer wieder die Legende aufkommt, das ganze koste nur wenig Arbeit und Aufwand. Wer diesen Job wirklich GUT machen will, der steckt da auch viel Aufwand und Arbeit rein.



Wenn ich von wenig Aufwand, wenig Arbeit spreche, dann ist damit vor allem die mangelnde kreative Eigenleistung gemeint, mit welcher Geld verdient werden will. Ein Spiel wird platt abgefilmt und man gibt seinen Senf dazu. Ja, natürlich muss ein Video auch geschnitten und der Upload-Button bei YouTube geklickt werden. Aber in Relation zu richtigen Jobs bzw. kreativen Jobs oder YouTube-Videos ist es aber einfach keine respektable Leistung, die von Let's Playern erbracht wird. Ich finde es grundsätzlich interessant, dass jeder sein Glück im Netz versucht, aber dann soll er was Eigenes erschaffen, anstatt ein Spiel zu nehmen und das fast 1:1 ins Netz zu stellen. Oder man soll es halt kostenlos machen bzw. eine "Gebühr" zahlen, um das Material der Unternehmen verwenden zu dürfen. Die oft angesprochenen "Guten" wie Joe, sind ja außen vor, weil sie weniger Let's Player sind, sondern ein breites Spektrum an Inhalten anbieten, mit viel Herzblut dabei sind und mit viel Know How einen echten Mehrwert erbringen. Von denen haben auch die Unternehmen was, da faires und sachdienliches Feedback gegeben wird,.
Zurück zum Thema und der Frage, ob ein Unternehmen das Recht hat, Videos zu seinen Spielen zu untersagen, die auf kommerzielle Weise verwurstet werden bzw. ob stattdessen einen Teil der Einnahmen an das Unternehmen abzutreten sind. Eindeutig ja. Bin ich genervt von Leuten wie PewDiePie, die sich erdreisten, in Vulgärsprache zu verfallen und sich - in einem Anfall von Größenwahn - darüber beschweren, dass Unternehmen geltendes Recht anwenden? Ja.




xaan schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja selbst mal die Frage stelle, warum so viele Spielehersteller und Publisher kein Problem mit Let's Plays haben, während die Filmindustrie auf so etwas eher gereizt reagieren würde. Eventuell fällt dir dann der Unterschied auf. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass du dich bereits dazu entschieden hast, ihn nicht sehen zu wollen. In dem Fall werde ich nicht weiter meine Zeit verschwenden.



Oh, dann kläre mich doch auf. Deine Kausalkette, dass die Publisher das gut finden, weil sie es tolerieren und Testmuster senden, ist auch nicht besonders überzeugend. Und richtig ist es auch nicht, da die meisten großen Entwickler und Publisher wie Microsoft, UbiSoft, Square Enix, Warner etc. kommerzielle Let's Plays gar nicht erlauben.


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2015)

Bommel schrieb:


> Wenn ich von wenig Aufwand, wenig Arbeit spreche, dann ist damit vor allem die mangelnde kreative Eigenleistung gemeint, mit welcher Geld verdient werden will. Ein Spiel wird platt abgefilmt und man gibt seinen Senf dazu. Ja, natürlich muss ein Video auch geschnitten und der Upload-Button bei YouTube geklickt werden. Aber in Relation zu richtigen Jobs bzw. kreativen Jobs oder YouTube-Videos ist es aber einfach keine respektable Leistung, die von Let's Playern erbracht wird.



dann mach mal
hopp, hopp
Spiel aufgezeichnen und dabei keinen Blödsinn erzählen
ansonsten, bevor man sich hier so darüber auslassen will sollte man zumindest einmal eines gesehen haben


----------



## McDrake (3. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> dann mach mal
> hopp, hopp
> Spiel aufgezeichnen und dabei keinen Blödsinn erzählen
> ansonsten, bevor man sich hier so darüber auslassen will sollte man zumindest einmal eines gesehen haben



Ach was.
Ich könnte auch Weltfussballer sein, hab schliesslich mal in ner Mannschaft gespielt.
Oder Physiker... war in der Schule immerhin Mittelmass.
Oder Profigamer. War immerhin in nem Feierabend-Clan.
Aber ich will nicht allen den Ruhm wegnehmen, darum mach ich solche Sachen nicht.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da gross Arbeit dahinter steckt.


----------



## Enisra (3. Februar 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da gross Arbeit dahinter steckt.



ja, das ist aber nun auch echt nichts neues das Leute sowas denken wenn man irgendein Bild ansieht


----------



## xaan (3. Februar 2015)

Bommel schrieb:


> Wenn ich von wenig Aufwand, wenig Arbeit spreche, dann ist damit vor allem die mangelnde kreative Eigenleistung gemeint, mit welcher Geld verdient werden will. [...]


Deine Argumentationslinie erinnert mich ein klein wenig an _"das ist doch keine Kunst"_ Argumente in anderen Zusammenhängen.
Ich denke, so lange man nicht selbst mal ein Let's Play Video kommentiert hat, das hohe Viewzahlen erzeugt, sollte man sich mit Kommentaren über den notwendigen Aufwand und/oder kreative Leistung etwas zurückhalten.



Bommel schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema und der Frage, ob ein Unternehmen das Recht hat, Videos zu seinen Spielen zu untersagen, die auf kommerzielle Weise verwurstet werden bzw. ob stattdessen einen Teil der Einnahmen an das Unternehmen abzutreten sind. Eindeutig ja. Bin ich genervt von Leuten wie PewDiePie, die sich erdreisten, in Vulgärsprache zu verfallen und sich - in einem Anfall von Größenwahn - darüber beschweren, dass Unternehmen geltendes Recht anwenden? Ja.



Ich hatte schon weiter vorne im Thread etwas dazu gesagt: Ja, Nintendo ist absolut im Recht. Aber das ist imo eher ein Problem mit dem aktuell geltenden Recht und keine moralische Rechtfertigung. Wenn Nintendo diese Videos nicht will bzw. braucht, können sie sie auch alle sperren/löschen lassen und fertig. Aber sie signalisieren, dass sie sie doch wollen. Mutmaßlich, weil sie auf den werbenden Effekt doch nicht verzichten möchten. In dem Fall können sie wenigstens so fair sein, den Leuten, die das für sie praktisch kostenlos machen, die Monetarisierung zugestehen.



Bommel schrieb:


> Oh, dann kläre mich doch auf. Deine Kausalkette, dass die Publisher das gut finden, weil sie es tolerieren und Testmuster senden, ist auch nicht besonders überzeugend. Und richtig ist es auch nicht, da die meisten großen Entwickler und Publisher wie Microsoft, UbiSoft, Square Enix, Warner etc. kommerzielle Let's Plays gar nicht erlauben.


Öhm, nö. Wenn dir kein Grund einfällt, warum EA extra ein Programm (Ronku) aufbaut, um Let's Player noch stärker zu unterstützen, werde ich keine Zeit verschwenden, gegen eine wand zu reden. 

Die Behauptung, Ubisoft verbiete Monetarisierung, ist übrgiens falsch. Sie verbieten bestimmte Arten der Monetarisierung (direktes Verkaufen der Videos, Paywall-Website, etc.) Aber sie sagen auch sehr eindeutig: _"You are free to monetize your videos via the YouTube partner program and similar programs on other video sharing sites."
_Bei Microsoft sieht es ähnlich aus. Auch hier wird nicht die Monetarisierung generell verboten, sondern bestimmte Arten. Allein bei SquareEnix erscheint es mir glaubwürdig...aber deren rigide Medienkontrolle selbst auf Spielemessen ist inzwischen auch absolut legendär. Von daher wohl keine große Überraschung.


----------



## Bommel (3. Februar 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Deine Argumentationslinie erinnert mich ein klein wenig an _"das ist doch keine Kunst"_ Argumente in anderen Zusammenhängen.
> Ich denke, so lange man nicht selbst mal ein Let's Play Video kommentiert hat, das hohe Viewzahlen erzeugt, sollte man sich mit Kommentaren über den notwendigen Aufwand und/oder kreative Leistung etwas zurückhalten.



Das würde ja bedeuten, dass kein Mensch ein Let's Play kritisieren darf, nur weil er selber keins gemacht hat. 



xaan schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon weiter vorne im Thread etwas dazu gesagt: Ja, Nintendo ist absolut im Recht. Aber das ist imo eher ein Problem mit dem aktuell geltenden Recht und keine moralische Rechtfertigung. Wenn Nintendo diese Videos nicht will bzw. braucht, können sie sie auch alle sperren/löschen lassen und fertig. Aber sie signalisieren, dass sie sie doch wollen. Mutmaßlich, weil sie auf den werbenden Effekt doch nicht verzichten möchten. In dem Fall können sie wenigstens so fair sein, den Leuten, die das für sie praktisch kostenlos machen, die Monetarisierung zugestehen.



Und damit wir sind wieder am Anfang der Diskussion rund um die Frage, ob es einen wertschöpferischen Nutzen für die Unternehmen gibt und ob sie Let's Play unterstützen wollen. *gähn*




xaan schrieb:


> Öhm, nö. Wenn dir kein Grund einfällt, warum EA extra ein Programm (Ronku) aufbaut, um Let's Player noch stärker zu unterstützen, werde ich keine Zeit verschwenden, gegen eine wand zu reden.
> 
> Die Behauptung, Ubisoft verbiete Monetarisierung, ist übrgiens falsch. Sie verbieten bestimmte Arten der Monetarisierung (direktes Verkaufen der Videos, Paywall-Website, etc.) Aber sie sagen auch sehr eindeutig: _"You are free to monetize your videos via the YouTube partner program and similar programs on other video sharing sites."
> _Bei Microsoft sieht es ähnlich aus. Auch hier wird nicht die Monetarisierung generell verboten, sondern bestimmte Arten. Allein bei SquareEnix erscheint es mir glaubwürdig...aber deren rigide Medienkontrolle selbst auf Spielemessen ist inzwischen auch absolut legendär. Von daher wohl keine große Überraschung.



Oh Mann, man kann jetzt auch alles zerlegen und klein klein ausdiskutieren. Mit Ronku knebelt EA ja die Let's Player soweit, dass das Video ja nicht mehr freien Bedingungen entsteht. Die Bedingungen von Microsoft sehen nicht anders aus und lassen Let's Play nicht wirklich zu. Die Quelle von Ubisoft ist veraltet. Dann lieber eine Nutzungsgebühr zahlen und "echte" LP-Videos machen.

Okay, wir haben unterschiedliche Ansichten. Ich wollte auch niemanden überzeugen, sondern nur meine Meinung in dieser sehr interessanten Diskussion sachlich darlegen. Dass man dann immer gleich von den ganzen Fanboys angesprungen wird, langweilt mich. Ciao.


----------



## xaan (3. Februar 2015)

Bommel schrieb:


> Das würde ja bedeuten, dass kein Mensch ein Let's Play kritisieren darf, nur weil er selber keins gemacht hat.


Unsinn. Natürlich darf man kritisieren. Was man nicht tun sollte ist, den Aufwand und kreativen Anspruch zu beurteilen, ohne selbst Erfahrung damit zu haben. Interessant, wie du meine Worte verdrehst, um meinen Punkt zu verfälschen. Du bist nicht zufällig Anwalt, Politiker oder Pressesprecher?



Bommel schrieb:


> Oh Mann, man kann jetzt auch alles zerlegen und klein klein ausdiskutieren. Mit Ronku knebelt EA ja die Let's Player soweit, dass das Video ja nicht mehr freien Bedingungen entsteht. Die Bedingungen von Microsoft sehen nicht anders aus und lassen Let's Play nicht wirklich zu. Die Quelle von Ubisoft ist veraltet. Dann lieber eine Nutzungsgebühr zahlen und "echte" LP-Videos machen.


Mir ist bisher kein derartiger Fall bekannt. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass die Lets Player in so einem Fall nicht still bleiben würden. Ich denke eher, dass die Unternehmen sich da eine Hintertüre offen lassen, ohne Absicht sie momentan zu verwenden. 

Davon abgesehen glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die Youtuber bei Nintendo bei Nintendo Narrenfreiheit bekommen, nur weil N. einen Teil der Einnahmen behält?



Bommel schrieb:


> Okay , wir haben unterschiedliche Ansichten. Ich wollte auch niemanden überzeugen, sondern nur meine Meinung in dieser sehr interessanten Diskussion sachlich darlegen. Dass man dann immer gleich von den ganzen Fanboys angesprungen wird, langweilt mich. Ciao.



Interessant. Gegenteilige Meinungen vertreten zählt jetzt als "anspringen"? Es scheint ein leichtes Realitätsverzerrungsfeld um dich herum zu geben.


----------



## BASTIGAMING (3. Februar 2015)

Aber warum auch sollte Nintendo das Aufnehmen zulassen?
Alle Aufnahmen wie von z.b Super Smash Bros. haben nie sehr viele Aufrufe,selbst wen 
es Unge ist (Es sind nicht wenige aber im Vergleich zu Minecraft ...).Ich meine 
Nintendo steht im Moment eh ziemlich schlecht da,die Wii U wurde schlecht verkauft.
Sie müssen oder sind vieleicht darauf angewiesen,diese Einnahmen zu machen.
Wegen dem muss PewDiePie (Wer das auch sein mag) nicht "Fick dich" zu Nintendo
schreiben.Soll er es zu sich selbst sagen.Ich meine okay,vieleicht hab ihr ja Recht,
Nintendo war diesbezüglich grundsätzlich immer streng,aber so schlimm kann
das doch nicht sein.Vieleicht hassen mich jetzt ein paar für diese Meinung
aber was da PewDiePie schreibt stimmt meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht.
Beide Seiten profitieren ja eigentlich.Wahrscheinlich ist der einfach nur
ein MoneyBoy der seine Tausend Euro nicht mit Nintendo teilen mochte. 
(Okay,wahrscheinlich mehr als Tausend,um so mehr gierig...)


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich will stark bezweifeln,dass das Werbung ist, ich entscheide den Kauf eines Spieles doch nicht wegen Lets Plays.

Außerdem ist es eine Art Entgegenkommen von Nintendo, da das alles ohnehin illegal ist.
Stellt euch mal vor es würden Filme in YouTube gestellt werden, die kommentiert sind,da würden sich auch alle aufregen.
Nintendo hat jetzt halt den schwarzen  Peter weil sie die ersten sind, die soetwas machen.
Ich denke mal wenn Gras über die Sache wächst werden andere nachziehen.


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> Ich will stark bezweifeln,dass das Werbung ist,



ich glaube eher langsam, das einige Leute sich erst einmal gedanken machen sollten, was Werbung eigentlich bedeutet und warum diese Aussage sogar faktisch belegbarer Blödsinn ist


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

Entweder ich habe Interesse an einem Spiel oder ich habe es nicht.
Ich schaue mir keine Lets Plays aus Langeweile an und sag dann "genau das Spiel will ich auch haben".
Das ist Blödsinn ich schau auf die Spielewebseite und fertig.

Ich entscheide mich ja nicht wegen eines lets plays dass ich ein spiel kaufe sondern muss ja davor schon Interesse daran zeigen.

Ist klar dass Nintendo die Werbung in eigenem Namen betreiben möchte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> Ich will stark bezweifeln,dass das Werbung ist



Natürlich ist das Werbung.
Ich glaube auch kaum, dass die anderen da nachziehen, weil die den Wert erkannt haben.
Wie im Text auch steht, bezahlt EA sogar einige Youtuber, damit diese sich mit ihren Spielen beschäftigen. 
Das würden die kaum machen, wenn das ganze keinen positiven Effekt hat.


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

Aber kein 0815 Gamer schaut sich Lets Plays von Spielen an, die ihn nicht interessieren.


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> Aber kein 0815 Gamer schaut sich Lets Plays von Spielen an, die ihn nicht interessieren.



hast du auch irgendwelche Quellen, Statistiken oder zumindest Fotos vom Kaffeesatz um diese Aussage zumindest _irgendwie _zu untermauern
bzw. da gegen zu steuern gegen den Fakt mit den Viewerzahlen?

Oder warum soll man diese in den Raum gestellte Aussage glauben?
Genau das ist es doch, eine in den Raum gestellte Behauptung


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

In der Regel sieht man die Gameplays weil man die Spiele kennt oder Interesse daran hat.
Letztendlich brauchen sich Let's Players nicht aufregen, da alles was sie da auf YouTube treiben illegal ist und das Geld im Grunde genommen alles ergaunert ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> Letztendlich brauchen sich Let's Players nicht aufregen, da alles was sie da auf YouTube treiben illegal ist und das Geld im Grunde genommen alles ergaunert ist.



Respekt, eben erst hier angemeldet und gleich mal absoluten Blödsinn verzapfen.


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

Es ist so da kannst du alle Gestzestexte durchlesen. Nintendo ist Urheber und das was in YouTube abläuft ist strafbar.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Februar 2015)

Als Urheber haben die Publisher aber das Recht der Nutzung ihres Materials zuzustimmen.
Die meisten machen das auch und animieren die Youtuber sogar.
Strafbar ist daran dann nichts mehr.


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> In der Regel sieht man die Gameplays weil man die Spiele kennt oder Interesse daran hat.
> Letztendlich brauchen sich Let's Players nicht aufregen, da alles was sie da auf YouTube treiben illegal ist und das Geld im Grunde genommen alles ergaunert ist.



*facepalm*

kannst du eingentlich mal aufhören so einen Blödsinn aus deiner eigenen Realität zu schreiben?
1. wird es nicht richtiger wenn du dich wiederholst, also, wo ist der Beleg von dieser Aussage? Oder willst du nur nicht zugeben das es dir aus der Nase gezogen hast
2. Was soll den jetzt dieser Quatsch? Wo soll das Illegal sein? Oder stammt das aus der gleichen Quelle wie dass LPs keine Werbung seien?
2a. Und wenn das Illegal sein soll, was es nicht ist, wieso unterstützen Publisher dann die Leute?

Gib endlich mal eine Quelle an, das hier dürfte wohl ganz einfach sein, du musst nur den richtigen Paragraphen raussuchen

Ich meine, das ist nunmal ein Fakt, auch wenn es mir gerade so scheint als wenn du nicht sonderlich mit handfesten Fakten umgehen kannst ...


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

Nun es ist jedem Publisher überlassen wie er das handhabt aber wenn die Let's Player nicht die 40 % abgeben ost es illelgal was sie machen


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> Nun es ist jedem Publisher überlassen wie er das handhabt aber wenn die Let's Player nicht die 40 % abgeben ost es illelgal was sie machen



Weil?


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

Und letztendlich verdienen ja die Let's Players auxh ihr Geld mit Nintendo Spielen,da ist es doch nachvollziehbar dass Nintendo da etwas abhaben will, wofür entwickeln sie sonst ihre Spiele.

Und bevor es die Lets Plays gab verkauften sich die Spiele auch gut,deswegen kann niemand behaupten,dass es ja so tolle Werbung ist.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> Und bevor es die Lets Plays gab verkauften sich die Spiele auch gut,deswegen kann niemand behaupten,dass es ja so tolle Werbung ist.



Wäre mir neu, dass sich Spiele heutzutage schlechter verkaufen.
Im Gegenteil, es werden jedes Jahr neue Rekorde aufgestellt.


----------



## Enisra (9. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> Und letztendlich verdienen ja die Let's Players auxh ihr Geld mit Nintendo Spielen,da ist es doch nachvollziehbar dass Nintendo da etwas abhaben will, wofür entwickeln sie sonst ihre Spiele.
> 
> Und bevor es die Lets Plays gab verkauften sich die Spiele auch gut,deswegen kann niemand behaupten,dass es ja so tolle Werbung ist.



weil Big N gierig ist, ist es Illegal?
Ernsthaft?

Außerdem, (nochmal ...), wie wäre es wenn du mal Fakten oder Quellen bringst und anstatt irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen, es alternativ auch einfach sein lassen könntest wenn keinen einzigen Beleg vorzuweißen hast?


----------



## McDrake (9. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass sich Spiele heutzutage schlechter verkaufen.
> Im Gegenteil, es werden jedes Jahr neue Rekorde aufgestellt.


Ich kenne die Weltweiten Zahlen nicht und auch nicht jene vom letzten halben Jahr.
Aber laut BIU ist ja hauptsächlich der Verkauf von "Virtuellen Zusatzinhalten und Abos" gestiegen.
Der "normale" Verkauf schien laut denen ja eher zu schrumpfen.
Gesamtmarkt digitale Spiele - BIU e.V.
Allerdings weiss ich nicht, inwiefern die BIU da Downloadzahlen von STEAM&co integrieren können.
Denn solche Zahlen werden ja eigentlich selten/nie veröffentlicht, oder?


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

Habe ha nicht gesagt,dass die Verkäufe stagniert sind sondern dass sich damals die Spiele auch ohne Let's Plays gut verkauft haben.

Enisra: Man könnte fast meinen du bist ein let's Player weil du so empfindlich reagierst.

Und ursprünglich war das Let's Play ein Hobby, wenn man sich überlegt dass gewisse Leute mit wenig Aufwand eine Menge Kohle machen,davon leben können, sich aber beschweren,wenn sie was davon an den Urheber abtreten müssen, dann grenzt das schon an eine Gier seitens der Let's Player.
Die großen bekannten sind doch nur darauf aus mit wenig Arbeit viel Geld zu verdienen, würden sie es hobbymäßig machen würden sie nicht so abgehen,immerhin dürfen sie 60 % (teilweise 70 selbst vehalten.

So bekommen dann auch kleinere die chance bekannt zu werden.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> 1. wird es nicht richtiger wenn du dich wiederholst, also, wo ist der Beleg von dieser Aussage? Oder willst du nur nicht zugeben das es dir aus der Nase gezogen hast
> 2. Was soll den jetzt dieser Quatsch? Wo soll das Illegal sein? Oder stammt das aus der gleichen Quelle wie dass LPs keine Werbung seien?



eigentlich dachte ich, wie wären uns darüber einig, dass lets plays mit sehr sehr großer wahrscheinlichkeit einen verstoß gegen das urheberrecht darstellen, zumindest einmal gegen das deutsche (und wohl auch gegen das vieler anderer staaten). 



> 2a. Und wenn das Illegal sein soll, was es nicht ist, wieso unterstützen Publisher dann die Leute?



weil die rechteinhaber, also die publisher bzw entwickler, lets plays dulden, oder sogar fördern. 
aber auch das wurde hier bereits erörtert iirc.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> wenig Aufwand eine Menge Kohle machen
> mit wenig Arbeit viel Geld zu verdienen



Du hast offensichtlich keine Vorstellung.
Wenn man so einen Kanal 7 Tage die Woche am Leben erhalten will, mit vielleicht 4-5 Videos am Tag, ist das verdammt viel Arbeit.
Von locker verdientem Geld kann hier auf jeden Fall nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

Alles schön und gut aber warum machen die sich die Arbeit einen Kanal intensiv am Leben zu halten?
Damit sie fette Kohle absahnen können ist ein ganz einfaches Prinzip, je mehr Videos, desto mehr Geld


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

Und mit einem Durchschnittsgehalt des Deutschen braucht man das Gehalt eines der bekannteren Let's Players nicht vergleichen bei dem Schitter dass sie durch die Klicks bzw Werbeeinnahmen bekommen.


----------



## McDrake (9. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> Und mit einem Durchschnittsgehalt des Deutschen braucht man das Gehalt eines der bekannteren Let's Players nicht vergleichen bei dem Schitter dass sie durch die Klicks bzw Werbeeinnahmen bekommen.


Ja ist es denn jetzt schon verboten, dass wenn man etwas gut kann und Freude daran hat (kommt meist im Verbund vor), damit Geld verdienen kann?
Nur Leute, welche eine Zielgruppe ansprechen, werden mit Klicks "reich". und damit der Kanal erfolgreich bleibt, muss der auch gepflegt werden.
Und sowas braucht Zeit.

Ich bin ja, weiss Gott, kein Fan von Let's Plays.
Aber ich bin auch kein Fan, sagen wir mal von Bayern. Trotzdem zolle ich Respekt, weil sie erfolgreich sind.


----------



## ToBer701 (9. Februar 2015)

Ich hab auch kein Problem damit dass man aus Leidenschaft Videos erstellt und sich nebenher ein kleines Taschengeld damit verdient.
Leider sind aber viele dabei die das ganze hauptsächlich wegen des Geldes machen,rein aus Kommerz und das sollte es meiner Meinung nach nicht geben


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Februar 2015)

ToBer701 schrieb:


> Leider sind aber viele dabei die das ganze hauptsächlich wegen des Geldes machen,rein aus Kommerz und das sollte es meiner Meinung nach nicht geben



Darf ich fragen, wie alt Du bist? Das ist jetzt gar nicht böse gemeint, aber ich vermute doch stark, dass Du noch ein wenig jünger bist, richtig?


----------

